# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  bébé chien brulé par de l'huile (friteuse?)  Etang Bleu Verd

## esiocnarf

il n'a pas encore de nom...  il ne sera identifié que lorsqu'on le pourra..... 
arrivé mardi vers midi par des personnes qui l'aurait trouvé... ce bébé chien devait rentrer à la fourrière "*chenil Service*" qui jouxte notre fourrière associative de l'Etang Bleu.....
Bien entendu personne à Chenil Service pour l'accueillir puisqu'il s'agit d'une fourrière privée avec les minis horaires.... 

apporté chez le véto... celui n'ayant pas de contrat avec cette entreprise privée... refuse dans un 1er temps de l'accueillir et le réenvoie auprès de notre fourrière (qui théoriquement ne peut le prendre)
vu l'état et la souffrance de ce pauvre titi, la présidente est contactée et le petit chien peut enfin être pris en charge par notre véto..

renseignements pris... Chenil Service ne prend pas en charge les frais au delà de 90.....  vous imaginez??? 90???????? 90 chez un véto????? 
sinon il est *"transféré*". (???????) 
je vous rappelle que nous sommes en guerre contre le choix de la communauté des communes de verdun qui a choisi depuis le 1er mars Chenil Service comme prestataire pour sa fourrière!!!! 

Ce petiot est vraissemblablement brulé à l'huile car il sentait la friture.. 
[spoiler:254tspjc][/spoiler:254tspjc]

Hospitalisé pour plusieurs jours.. il est bien évident que la fourrière de l'Etang Bleu va devoir débourser bien plus que 90...... 
[spoiler:254tspjc][/spoiler:254tspjc]


le véto est confiant, le petit se laisse soigner sans gémir, sans bouger.... c'est un amour!!
il a environ 6 mois.. c'est une toute petite race genre fox//teckel, avec un poil tout doux.... 
mais malgré note bon coeur... nous allons devoir payer la facture.....  alors... pourrons nous compter sur vous pour nous aider?????? 
pourriez vous nous aider?? un peu... ..
chez nous il vivra.. chez nous il sera soigné, il guérira.... 

ce petit toutou,  ce bébé a besoin de vous comme il a besoin de nous..... 

[spoiler:254tspjc][/spoiler:254tspjc]

----------

'est lamentable !! heureusement que vous êtes là !!! pauvre petit !!    ::

----------

Il faudrait nous dire ou envoyer un don

Merci

----------


## Daysie433

::   mon dieu esiocnarf dans quel état est ce petit coeur   ::  

et qu'est-ce qu'il doit souffrir ce bébé  :bisous3:   ::  

j'envoie lundi un chèque de 20 euros pour aider pour ses soins, dis moi à quel ordre libeller le chèque et où je dois l'envoyer ??

j'espère que ce bébé pourra guérir et comme le phoenix renaître à la vie  :?

----------

ou peut on envoyer un don !! on peut pas porter plainte contre eux ?

----------


## Chinooka

Mais ce n'est pas possible !!!!!!!!!!!!

Heureusement que l'Etang Bleu est là pour lui et pour les autres   :amour:  C'est là qu'on voit ce que valent les autres   :cartonrouge:  :cartonrouge:  :cartonrouge: 

Je vous envoie 50 euros la semaine prochaine pour aider aux soins de ce petit coeur.

----------


## esiocnarf

les dons sont à envoyer au 
*refuge de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840THIERVILLE sur Meuse * 

ou par virement : 


lire *1027*
 merci à vous.... continuons...    ::

----------


## Daysie433

esiocnarf, je lui ai créé un post sur "adoptez un caniche" avec appel aux dons 

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t4139-b ... ng-bleu-55

désolée de n'envoyer que 20 euros je ne peux pas plus avec mes petits malades   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Daysie...   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

le chèque doit être libellé à quel nom ?? 

pauvre petit amour si vous n'aviez pas été là.........lui non plus ne serait plus là  :grrr:   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   merci pour lui

----------


## djalyko

Post déplacé à la demande de l'auteur (mais il vous faudra mettre en ligne - rapidement - un/des justificatif(s) de frais/soins, merci !)

----------


## esiocnarf

Le chèque sera libellé à l'ordre du "refuge de l'Etang Bleu". mentionner "*pour le petit brulé*" 

 pas de problème , nous mettrons en ligne les factures pour le petit loup dès réception des factures

----------


## teuleu

Mon don partira la semaine prochaine

----------


## tresgos

j espére que le petit ne souffre plus car les brûlures sont terribles   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Chèque parti ce matin..............merci au refuge de l'étang bleu ....continuez votre combat vous êtes formidables

 ::   :amour:

----------


## Noisette

Diffusion faite en Allemagne.

Les Allemands vont vous envoyer des dons, ils sont horrifiés !   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

merci à tous de répondre présent.... je vous tiendrai au courant le mieux possible

----------


## esiocnarf

n'oubliez pas de donner 
vos coordonnées afin que l'on puisse vous envoyer un reçu fiscal 
vous remercier
et comptabiliser les dons

----------


## titia89

mais comment on peut faire sa    ::   ::   ::

----------


## titia89

mis sur BIN
http://beauceroninneed.actifforum.com/t ... -55#442688

----------


## maruska

pauvre petit, je vous envoie 40.   à vous d'être là  pour le petit brulé  ! VIVE L ETANG BLEU!

----------


## poppo

Mon don partira également dès lundi.

Il faudra alerter les médias , raconter cette histoire , le fait que a cause de la fermeture de cette "fourrière privé" qu'on devrait appeler par son vrai nom c'est à dire MACHINE A FRIC SANS AUCUN ETAT D'ÂME  ce petit a souffert plus longtemps et aurait certainement été euthanasié ( "transfèré???oui au pont de l'arc en ciel certainement  :grrr:  )...

C'est quoi cette communauté des communes de m**rde  :beurk:  , tout est une question de fric maintenant, cette société me dégoute......

Heureusement qu'il est entre de bonnes mains maintenant et il va avoir pas mal de tatas et de tontons , j'en suis certaine    :Embarrassment: k: 
 ::   ::   encore une fois à toute l'équipe de l'Étang Bleu, suis loin mais je viendra vous rendre visite une fois c'est certaine !
 ::

----------


## lilamanon

Cani-seniors va vous aider à payer les soins vétérinaires de ce chien. Je vais appeler directement le refuge à ce sujet.
esiocnarf je t'envoie un mp.   ::

----------


## breton67

popo vient de me prevenir 
pauvre petite misere  :kao7: 

pour la somme que l on vous donne c est une honte   :grrr:   pour soigner un ongle cassé de l un de mes loulous 60 euroset l ongle n a meme pas été coupé alors que faire avec la misere qu on vous attribue 
j envoie un petit don lundi    ::  
j éspere qu il ne souffre pas trop    ::

----------


## cmunsch

J'ai partagé l'appel a dons sur mon facebook...........Que de souffrances pour ce petit chien........C'est une honte, comment peut on infliger cela a un petit animal sans défense.......!!!!

----------


## saphoshiba

honte à l'auteur de cet acte gratuit    :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 
mon don partira lundi
merci a vous de l'avoir pris

----------


## parkavenue

Partagé pour l'appel aux dons sur fb.
C'est une honte, quel monstre peut faire ça.

----------


## Patty1975

Vous aurez ?galement des dons du Luxembourg :-)

Je l'ai mis sur Facebook!

----------


## zagora

je l'ai mis également sur FB

----------


## alcibiade85

C'est pas possible!!!!!! 

Pauvre bête, il doit vraiment souffrir, non? 

Vous en êtes où pour les dons? Je vous envoie déjà 20 euros ce jour par virement (à mon avis vous ne les recevrez pas avant luni/mardi).

Mes coordonnées, vous les avez, je suis l'adoptante de Loustic (renommé Rox), qui était chez Ninon en FA auparavant.

D'ailleurs, je trouve qu'ils se ressemblent un peu, ça me fait d'autant plus de peine 
 ::

----------


## Emmajii

Bonjour Esniocarf,

  Un petit don partira lundi pour ce courageux petit bonhomme.

 :amour4:

----------


## chanel59

pauvre petit chou!!!il sera ou en convalescence???
je vais envoyer un petit don (pas grand chose mais je ne peux faire mieux car il y a aussi chanel!!

----------


## regine59

Je voudrais devenir sa marraine qui contacter ??

----------


## esiocnarf

Vous êtes tous formidables...   :bisous2:  nous sommes très émus de  tout cet élan!! et un peu débordés...

 J'attends les infos pour vous donner les comptes.. pour l'instant seuls les virements peuvent être comptabilisés... n'oubliez pas de  mettre votre pseudo   mais aussi vos coordonnées afin que nous puissions vous répondre.... 

Dès que j'ai une liste de donateurs, la 1ère facture, je vous met tout ça.. OK???? 

Ce soir  état stationnaire.Il n'est pas sortant pour l'instant, il reste hospitalisé.
 Le véto a parlé de greffe de la peau pour la suite....   :? 
pour sa convalescence, c'est la Présidente, Martine Schmitt qui va le prendre chez elle dans un premier temps. Nous ne pouvons pas le mettre en refuge, les soins sont trop lourds au début, et puis.. on en aurait pas le coeur....    ::  

Puisque vous êtes si nombreux à parrainer notre petit bout de chou, nous vous proposons de lui trouver un nom.... un joli nom....    ::  
Nous attendons vos idées.....   :tsss: 

 et pendant  que j'y pense...  les images très choquantes des brûlures du petit  au début du post sont visibles en cliquant sur '_spoiler_".... pour ceux qui ne le savent pas....   :ange2:   et qui me l'ont demandé...

----------


## Titemanou91

*Oh mon dieu pauvre petit bout... Je diffuse !!   *

----------


## Vegane7

> Mon don partira également dès lundi.
> 
> Il faudra alerter les médias , raconter cette histoire , le fait que a cause de la fermeture de cette "fourrière privé" qu'on devrait appeler par son vrai nom c'est à dire MACHINE A FRIC SANS AUCUN ETAT D'ÂME  ce petit a souffert plus longtemps et aurait certainement été euthanasié ( "transfèré???oui au pont de l'arc en ciel certainement  :grrr:  )...
> 
> C'est quoi cette communauté des communes de m**rde  :beurk:  , tout est une question de fric maintenant, cette société me dégoute......
> 
> Heureusement qu'il est entre de bonnes mains maintenant et il va avoir pas mal de tatas et de tontons , j'en suis certaine   k: 
>    encore une fois à toute l'équipe de l'Étang Bleu, suis loin mais je viendra vous rendre visite une fois c'est certaine !


 :applause2:

----------


## alcibiade85

Si je peux faire une suggestion... Ce n'est pas commun, mais je propose "Charis" ou "Kharis".

"Charis" ou plus précisément "?????" est un mot grec très beau, qui peut vouloir dire à la fois "don" ou "talent" mais aussi "beauté intérieure". 

Dans son cas et vu son caractère, ça me parait très adapté    ::

----------


## regine59

Scott , en référence à ses origines anglaises   :amour:

----------


## taîga

Partagé sur fb en masse!!!
Pauvre pti bout. Pour l'instant je ne peux vraiment pas aider j'ai 8 chiots en attente de FA, et c'est d'autant plus de frais vu mes petits revenus!
je reviendrais vers vous dès que possible.
Courage... et toute ma tendresse pour ce petit    ::

----------


## poppo

Etang.......en honneur a ses sauveurs!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## saphoshiba

bien vu popo je suis OK pour ETANG    :kao2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## Prisca54

les personnes qui l ont abandonné dans cet état ne sont pas des humains mais des SOUS-MERDE !!!!!!!!!

don parti ce matin par virement bancaire 

moi je crois que ce bout chou pourrait devenir la mascotte du nouveau refuge associatif 

de l ' Etang Bleu , synonyme que l'UNION  fait la FORCE  et tant qu il y a de l'AMOUR  il y a de l' ESPOIR

----------


## gnafron2004

pour le nom, je suggère "Blue". pour l'étang, et le blues qu'il peut ressentir...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Cani-seniors va vous aider à payer les soins vétérinaires de ce chien. Je vais appeler directement le refuge à ce sujet.
> esiocnarf je t'envoie un mp.

----------


## Fracalossi

Nous avons réussi à obtenir du matériel stéril pour lui faire les pansements, je contacte tous mes collègues pour en amasser plus.Si goupil le prend chez elle, je me propose à lui faire les soins connaissant les technique de pansement stérils.
Dès que le feu vert est donné je peux aller voir le véto pour les protocole de pansements.
Nous montrons tous que la cruauté humaine peut être descendu par l'amour de la solidarité.
Ce petit bout de chou ne le sait pas mais il y a énormément de coeur qui battent pour lui!
Il doit se battre car il n'a pas le choix...lui qu n'a que qq mois et qui n'a rien demandé...qu'à être heureux.
Les soins vont être lourds et longs...certainement douloureux...et honnéreux.

----------


## Fracalossi

je suggère "Phoenix" oiseau mythologique qui rennait de ses cendres.Ou "Darween" qui a démontré que l'homme n'est qu'un animal "évolué" ou pas ou encore "Noé" qui a sauvé les animaux lors du grand déluge (puisque ce loulou est un vrai sauvetage).il y a aussi "Goupil" en hommage à sa protectrice principale! ou bien "Rock" car il doit être solide comme un roc!"Gandhi" qui la sagesse a démontré que l'on reconnaissait la grandeur d'une nation à la place que celle-ci donnait à ses animaux...malheureusement ce loulou en est une preuve française...rejetté par une fourrière qui ne pense qu'au poignon...

----------

J'ai diffusé sur le forum des cairns de A à Z. J'envoie un don mais peut-on envoyé des pansements des bandages?

----------

Je mets un message pour des pansements.

----------


## tresgos

on est la pour le soutenir tenez nous au courant de l évolution du petit et les besoins   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Fracalossi

Bien sûr vu la solidarité qui se met en place!tout dépendra de l'avis du véto et de goupil et esiocnarf

----------


## Emmajii

Bonjour

  Il faudrait chercher un "PASSEUR de FEU "....pour qu'il guérisse vite !

  Quand ils ont du talent...
  On peut voir des choses assez surprenantes avec ces pratiques ...qui se transmettent
  de famille en famille : ......On se passe le Don.
  les cicatrisations sont accélérées et les infections quasi nulles à la suite de leurs
  interventions.
  Malheureusement je n'ai plus de contact précis ...celle qui ôtait le feu dans mon coin 
  est "partie pour l'au-delà" et n'a pas pu transmettre son don...pas d'amateur dans sa famille
   pour cette responsabilité  !

  Pourquoi pas *FELIX*  (le chien heureux !)

*Félix-de-l'étang bleu  quel beau pédigree !*
 :reverence:

----------


## esiocnarf

je ne connais pas de "passeur de feu" dans le coin.....   :? 

pour le nom... je note... je note......    ::

----------


## Prisca54

Pour les initiés , le Reiki c est bien aussi ........

et puis ce petit bout a une " chance" inouie dans son malheur : il a été recueillie par des personnes au grand grand coeur et en plus il est soigné dans une excellente clinique vétérinaire ( j ai reconnu les locaux 

de mon véto qui nous a sauvé et guéri un chaton brûlé par des produits chimiques , un accident domestique trop bête )    :lol2: 

y a plus qu à continuer à se mobiliser pour aider le refuge à régler la facture et les soins

----------


## champardenais

c'est vrai qu'il a de la chance d'être dans de bonnes mains, il fait mal à voir sur les photos, il va avoir besoin de beaucoup de soins, ce que tu nous dit  Prisca est rassurant, nous aiderons aussi à payer une prochaine facture pour les soins de ce titi.  :bisous3:

----------


## tresgos

je n avais pas vu les photos quelle catastrophe,
et  pour le véto   :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 
quel salop

----------


## phildo

j'ai beaucoup de peine pour ce  petit chien, je veux aussi participer, malheureusement modestement, pour le sauver .
  l'autre victoire serait aussi de punir les responsables; mais bien entendu, ils courent toujours!

----------


## GOUPIL

Des nouvelles de notre bébé :  :amour: 

Ce matin il est sorti quelques minutes de sa cage afin de faire ces besoins .....!!! Il était content de pouvoir bouger un petit peu ces pattes sur le carrelage de la salle de soins du vétérinaire. 
Il mange, peu, mais il mange. Nous lui portons chaque jours une petite gamelle cuisiner par la SPA. Aujourd'hui ce sera : coquillettes / blanc de poulet    ::     pas de légumes pour l'instant, il faut qu'il reprenne des forces avant son retour à la maison ; ma maison  !!!!   :danse: 

Fabrice (Fracalossi), infirmier de profession vient en début d'après-midi apporter le matériel stérile et m'aider à préparer la chambre du p'tit loup (ma chambre d'amis), la ou il sera tranquille   ::   , au calme et pour l'instant sans contacts avec les animaux de la maison afin de le préserver de toutes infections bacteriennes qui lui serait fatale.

J'évite de me rendre trop souvent à la clinique véto car dès qu'il entend le son de me voix il se met à hurlé, à gigoter et il lui faut du temps pour se calmé ensuite. Je pense qu'il à compris que j'avais "fondu" pour lui    ::  
J'ai hâte qu'il soit la pour le chouchouter, le caliner, le rassurer  :bisous3:  lui prouver que tous les humains ne sont pas pourri et cruels et qu'il retrouvera le bonheur et la joie de vivre. Tous ces tontons, marraines, bienfaiteurs lui envoient plein d'ondes positives et je suis sure qu'il les ressent    :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:   de votre mobilistion pour lui (bientôt un joli nom porte bonheur), je vous fais des photos dès qu'il est installé et vous donne des nouvelles.

----------


## phildo

et si on l'appelait  ESPOIR ?
   espoir pour qu'il se remette vite 
 et espoir pour que ces atrocités ne se reproduisent pas .

----------


## phildo

je suis comme vous "tresgos"  je ne comprends pas le premier véto : où est la vocation?

                                                                                                                                                                où est l'amour des bêtes?

        probablement bien loin derrière l'amour du fric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Goupil, la convalescence sera délicate et très longue mais on sait que chez toi, cela se fera dans les meilleures conditions pour ce petit coeur   :amour: 

Merci d'être là pour lui et pour tous les autres    ::

----------


## miclo

> Cani-seniors va vous aider à payer les soins vétérinaires de ce chien. Je vais appeler directement le refuge à ce sujet.
> esiocnarf je t'envoie un mp.


super l'entraide pour ce petiot.     ::

----------


## tresgos

merci pour les nouvelles et pour votre amour 
AKAN cela veut dire roi 
il faut attaquer le véto,c est pas possible il le fera a d autres ,,,,,,,,

----------


## lilamanon

> Bonjour
> 
>   Il faudrait chercher un "PASSEUR de FEU "....pour qu'il guérisse vite !
> 
>   Quand ils ont du talent...
>   On peut voir des choses assez surprenantes avec ces pratiques ...qui se transmettent
>   de famille en famille : ......On se passe le Don.
>   les cicatrisations sont accélérées et les infections quasi nulles à la suite de leurs
>   interventions.



Je confirme que ça marche, moi j'ai un ostéo qui fait ça et j'en ai fait moi-même l'expérience. Si l'une de vous en connait un du côté du refuge, donnez leur les coordonnées, ça pourrait lui faire le plus grand bien.   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

si quelq'un a une adresse fiable.. on est preneur....

----------


## SarahC

Que les gens s'étonnent que Chenil Machin ne prenne pas à charge, pas surprenant, c'est une "boite", et pas une entité faisant de la protection comme le refuge qui l'a sauvé... Ce qui est étonnant c'est que des mairies continuent à filer le fric des "contribuables" à ces boites plutôt que d'aider et soutenir les initiatives locales, dont le but est réellement la protection des animaux, quels qu'ils soient. L'étang bleu est une bonne structure qui mérite votre soutien, et ce pauvre bonhomme aussi!  
A combien en est-on dans les soins? En gros, estimés à combien?

----------


## esiocnarf

pour l'intant nous n'avons pas de facture de véto... 
lorsqu'il sortira, la présidente demendera un premier estimatif.... 
pour les dons, j'ai fait un tableau, j'attends confirmation des arrivées par la comptabilité...

----------

Pour trouver un passeur de feu, tu peux joindre un magnétiseur. (pages jaunes)

----------


## breton67

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :merci:  :merci:   ::

----------


## caroline D

Je viens de découvrir le post de ce petit coeur...    ::  
C'est horrible ce que l'être "humain"  :hein:   si l'on peut dire , est capable de faire aux animaux!!!  :grrr: 
Ou de ne pas faire (s'il s'agit d'un accident car ses maîtres n'ont apparemment rien fait pour lui venir en aide!!!  :grrr:  )
Je trouve ça immonde  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 

Je vais vous envoyer un don pour ce trésor dès demain!!!
J'espère de tout mon cur qu'il ne souffre pas trop   ::    et  qu'il va vite se remettre!!!  :bisous3: 

Pour les noms, j'aime bien "Charis", "Phoenix", "reiki" ou "blue"   ::  
Ce serait effectivement génial que vous trouviez un passeur de feu car je confirme que cela fonctionne vraiment et apaise les souffrances (si bien sûr il s'agit de qqun de fiable et ayant vraiment ce don   ::   )
J'espère que vous trouverez vite!!!

Un très grand   :merci:   pour ce que vous faites pour lui!!!!   ::   ::   ::  
Tenez-nous au courant de l'évolution de sa santé.
En attendant je lui fais plein de grosses papouilles guérisseuses et de gros câlins!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
Courage petit père tu n'es pas tout seul  :amour4:  :bisous3:

----------


## miclo

possibilité de voir sa petite bouille si elle peut être visible     ::

----------


## Jade01

> possibilité de voir sa petite bouille si elle peut être visible


Oui en première page en cliquant sur spoiler car les photos sont "impressionnantes"

----------


## Dodomimi

en réponse à la diffusion privée ,on me demande si les dons peuvent se faire par Paypal ,et dans ce cas quels sont : le lien de la page ou les références (je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site )

----------

Est-il adopté?

----------


## chanel59

je ne pense pas de plus il doit se remettre de ses horribles blessures avant!!!
enfin je suppose  :hein2:

----------


## esiocnarf

pour répondre à dodomimi
non pas  paypal...  :hein2: 

 je redis car on me l'a demandé que tous les dons bénéficient d'un reçu fiscal donc n'oubliez pas de donner vos coordonnées afin que l'on puisse vous envoyer votre reçu

----------


## Fracalossi

Pour le moment il n'y a pas "d'adoption " envisageable tant qu'il ne sera pas en meilleure santé et que sa peau ne soit pas totalement réparée pour eviter toute infections qui pourrait être fatale...
Les brûlures sont des plaies très graves avec un risque infectieux énorme, puisque la peau est notre première barrière contre germes.
Le combat et le but de ce post est de pouvoir dans un premier temps le sauver, récolter des dons autant matériel que pécunier afin de le soigner le mieux possible.
De montrer les évolution en espérant qu'elles soient bonnes.
Quand le moment sera venu, Esiconarf et Goupil donneront le feu vert pour une famille attentive patiente et très caline!Le loulou, il ne faut pas l'oublier et aussi dans un état de choc post-traumatique...c'est encore un chiot...vous savez ces petites boule de poils qui normalement sautillent partout et vous mordillent les doigts de pieds!
En attendant votre mobilisation est son combat pour vivre!
Grace à vous l'Etang Bleu fait tout ce qui est en son pouvoir pour le soigner, comme pour tout les autres loulous qui s'y trouve et croyait moi d'un point de vu extérieur ce n'est pas facile, et chaque jour pour la présidente et les personnes qui l'entourrent, c'est un défi à relever.
Merci et on compte sur vous   ::

----------

J'ai posé la question car j'avais lu qu'il était adopté.

----------


## bonnyanoie

pas le courage encore de voir les photos du petit bout de choux
mais l immense remerciement de l équipe du refuge toujours présente pour nos amis 

Esiocnarf dès que je peux j enverrai  un don 

caresses de loin encore petit bout d amour mais toute sincère 
tu es bien entouré 

 :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Dodomimi

Il y avait eu cet été un post pour un chien brûlé de façon atroce par des voyous qui l'avaient inondé de gas oil ,je ne le retrouve plus ,il me semble que c'était à Pau ,il avait été tres bien soigné,puis adopté ;ses atteintes étaient encore pires que celles de ce chiot ,si qqun retrouvait les coordonnées ,vous aimeriez peut être communiquer avec eux pour échanger des renseignements sur les soins santé et psy ?

----------


## Daysie433

ce petit chien s'appelle MAMBO :

voici le lien qui dit où il a été soigné (près de Perpignan) donne le nom de la restauratrice qui l'a adopté :

http://www.ladepeche.fr/pages/kewego/pl ... yROoafMO43

----------


## Fracalossi

Quelle espoir cette vidéo!   ::   merci!

----------


## phildo

Pour commencer. je dis bravo à Goupil car je me suis permise de lire son profil (moi aussi je suis de 1961).

          et pour vous aider dans vos comptes , la somme de 30 euros partira ce soir par chèque pour ce petit brûlé au refuge de l'étang bleu.

POURVU qu'il s'en sorte!!!

----------

Il y a eu aussi Balou, arrosé de white spirit ou de peinture et brûlé. Il était à Marseille.

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens vite d'aller chez le véto faire des photos du petit bonhomme c'est spectaculaire... mais encore bien à vif...
 il a eu son bain ce matin pour enlever les croutes... 



 il est prêt à être confié à GOUPIL à qui il fait de grosses léchouilles... 
 il a sans doute compris le petit malin   ::  


GOUPIL   ::    toute stressée de se voir être l'infirmière et la maman de ce petit bout de choux...   :amour3: 


et bien, voilà... nous aurons des nouvelles tous les jours.... il va être chouchouté...    :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:   GOUPIL    ::

----------


## nanoubri

J'ai diffusé pour lui

----------


## saphoshiba

j'adore la 2eme photo   :merci:  goupil et bon courage à tous

----------


## Daysie433

il est très attachant ce petit bébé, tendre et câlin et il n'en veut même pas aux humains  :bisous3:  :amour: 

celui ou celle qui l'adoptera aura beaucoup de chance   :Embarrassment: k:   ::  

alors vous lui avez trouvé un nom ?? moi phoenix me plait bien   ::   merci à goupil et à l'étang bleu.

----------


## Tekenn74

Moi je trouve que Goupil lui irait comme un gant à ce petit renardeau    ::   ::   ::  

Merci de ce que vous faites pour lui    ::

----------

Je charge Goupil de lui faire un gros bisou.

----------


## chanel59

pauvre petit loup c'est triste de voir toutes ses blessures!!
il a dû souffrir à un point inimaginable!!!et encore maintenant
merci à goupil de le prendre en charge c'est adorable!!   ::

----------


## miclo

je pensait que sa petite tête avait été épargnée !! de gros bisous pour l'aider à guérir    ::

----------


## poppo

La deuxième photo   :amour3: .....je pense que Goupil ne pourrait plus le laisser partir   ::   on voit déjà la complicité et l   ::   entre eux.......;   ::   ::  

Mon chèque est parti aujourd'hui mais j'ai oublié de mettre mon speudo    ::

----------


## tresgos

magnifique ce sauvetage d amour,,,,,,,,,,,,,  :bisous2:   ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Petit coeur, qu'est-ce qu'il est mimi   :kao3:   Il est tellement confiant dans les bras de Goupil   :amour3: 

Mon virement a été fait ce midi    ::  

Courage petit bout, tu es entre d'excellentes mains, tu ne pouvais pas tomber mieux   :amour:

----------


## Fracalossi

on a fait les premiers soins ajourd'hui, protocole eau stérile, séchage compresses stériles, application d'une baume hydratante +++.le pti se laisse faire.douleur au museau,oedeme de la face et des oreilles.le flan est plus touché avec effectivement une atteinte ostéo-tendineuse de la patte avant. (opération prévue...)
il faut rester prudent à un grand risque infectieu.
il est sous anti-bio et retourne pour un bain anti-septique sous ag pour les peau morte.
il est exceptionelle et craquant!
les soins seront longs!Goupil veille sur son hydratation et son état général...on va demander peut etre pour un apport de protéines très demandeuses par la peau.

----------

Faites lui un bisou et félicitations au refuge.

----------


## GOUPIL

Vite, vite des  nouvelles du tit bouchon   ::  

Retour à la maison difficile pour moi : par quoi ont commence ????  Je perd un peu mes moyens dans la première demi heure   :hein2:   : Bébé court partout histoire de voir ou il est, de faire connaissance avec toutes les bestioles qu'il croise (ah ! les chats !!!!), marque allègrement son nouveau territoire, fait connaissance avec pôpa Claude    ::   qui direct tombe raide-dingue devant la bouille à bisous, distribut léchouilles et câlins à qui mieux mieux ....  Et enfin une bonne gamelle coquillettes/steaks hachés. heu ... pour le coté strérile ont repassera !!!

Heureusement, Françoise, sa vétérinaire m'avait prévenu que ce n'était pas grave pour un court laps de temps.  Enfin, Fabrice (Fracalossi) arrive et remet de l'ordre dans tout ça    :non:   Il installe le matériel, désinfecte tout, m'apprend le B.A.BA des soins aux grands brulés et c'est parti pour 1 bonne heure de soins. Le biquet ne bouge pas, et sage comme une image, un  :ange2:   Nous le sentons se crisper quand les soins sont trop douloureux : le nez, les oreilles, l'articulation de l'épaule et surtout du coude. Fabrice rassure, papa Claude fait l'assistant et moi je tiens, caline et console   ::    Quel courage il a !!! Nous l'avons bien dit 50 fois dans la soirée.

Une fois les plaies désinfectés, nettoyés, pommadés direction la chambre du jeune homme. Un couffin tout doux, quelques jouets, un tit nonos à machouillé et c'est parti pour la nuit.  :dodo:  Je vais le voir toutes les1/2 heure, il chuine un peu au début mais le sommeil et les émotions ont raison de lui. il est chaud, a certainement un peu de température   ::   mais je le laisse tranquille. Minuit : je pommade, 3h30 rebelote, 7h30 Debout le petit loup !! Ont court pour aller faire pipi sur le perron de la maison. Dans la chambre RIEN, pas la moindre petite goutte d'oubli   ::    Je félicite et en fais des tonnes    ::   ::   ::  

Petit déjeuner pris : il a bon appétit le gaillard, désinfection, soins ect.... est c'est parti pour une nouvelle journée    :Embarrassment: k: 

Ce matin c'est Aurélia qui es l'infirmière de garde, moi je fonce déposer plainet, faire un appel à témoins dans la presse ; sait-ont jamais que quelqu'un le reconnaisse ou sache qui est le proprio   :grrr: 

Esiocnarf vous mettra des photos ce soir, dès que je trouverai un moment pour les lui transférer, je ne sais pas les mettres sur le post  ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  merci pour les nouvelles...........quel vaillant petit guerrier ce bébé, il mérite de s'en sortir.

bravo aussi pour tous les soins que vous lui prodiguez, car il faut du courage et de l'amour pour arriver à faire ça.
merci de tout coeur pour lui  :bisous3:   ::   :amour:

----------


## berbru

bravo pour votre dévouement !
maintenant ,il s'agit de savoir d'où vient ce bébé et qui est responsable de son état !
j'espère qu'un article de presse vous aidera dans vos démarches !
bon courage !

----------


## tresgos

il faut les retrouver  pas facile mais bon ce jour la on prendra un lance flamme
cela donne des envies de ,,,,,,,,,,,  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------

Je viens t'aider !

----------


## miclo

vous risquez d'^tre nombreuses    :grrr:

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir à toutes!!!

Goupil d'abord, merci beaucoup de ce que vous faites pour ce loulou  :amour:  :amour:  , c'est vrai que ça ne doit pas être facile...   ::  
C'est un battant et il a de la chance d'être tombé sur vous qui le choyez autant!!!   ::  
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 

Un grand merci aussi au refuge qui l'a pris sous son aile!!!
Mon don part demain sans faute (je croyais que c'était déjà fait mais mon "postier"   ::    l'a oublié...   :fou:  )

C'est vrai que pour son nom, Goupil c'est pas mal   ::  

j'espère qu'on retrouvera les   :grrr:  qui lui ont fait ça, et les filles je suis avec vous!!!

Courage petit coeur!!! Tu es un costaud qui en veut, et tu es bien entouré!!!
Ca va aller  :amour4: 

Plein de papouilles de ma part !!!
Je me permets un    ::    à ses nouveaux parents   ::

----------


## dadatsun

> arrivé mardi vers midi par des personnes qui l'aurait trouvé... ce bébé chien devait rentrer à la fourrière "*chenil Service*" qui jouxte notre fourrière associative de l'Etang Bleu.....
> Bien entendu personne à Chenil Service pour l'accueillir puisqu'il s'agit d'une fourrière privée avec les minis horaires....
> apporté chez le véto... celui n'ayant pas de contrat avec cette entreprise privée... refuse dans un 1er temps de l'accueillir et le réenvoie auprès de notre fourrière (qui théoriquement ne peut le prendre)
> vu l'état et la souffrance de ce pauvre titi, la présidente est contactée et le petit chien peut enfin être pris en charge par notre véto..
> renseignements pris... Chenil Service ne prend pas en charge les frais au delà de 90.....  vous imaginez??? 90???????? 90 chez un véto????? 
> sinon il est *"transféré*". (???????) 
> je vous rappelle que nous sommes en guerre contre le choix de la communauté des communes de verdun qui a choisi depuis le 1er mars Chenil Service comme prestataire pour sa fourrière!!!! Ce petiot est vraissemblablement brulé à l'huile car il sentait la friture.. 
> [spoiler:23p670wt][/spoiler:23p670wt]
> 
> ...


la communauté de communes est elle au courant de ce qui vient d arriver?? 

et les journaux régionaux..??  ils ne peuvent décemment garder cette"fourrière"  quand on a lu ça ...!!!

c est une honte ! !

----------


## tresgos

absolument
quand un être souffre ,on passe sur  les lois,les contrats et les gens de merde comme le véto
aucune HUMANITE 
peu présente dans notre monde;;;;;;;;
je ne connais pas la région mais il faut établir une pétition a nous tous,alerter la journal local,photos a l appui
le véto devrai payé une amende au refuge contre non assistance en  personne en danger
il recommencera ,ne pas bouger  c est être complice de souffrances
qu en pensez vous tous ?
merci aux personnes qui ont pris la bonne résolution

----------


## Fracalossi

Pansement de 45 min,le chiot est plein de vie, douloureux à certain endroits mais il ne bouge pas.g meme droit à d léchouilles!on a travailler à 3:Jen,Goupil et moi...
Seulement le protocole nous semble insuffisant, donc on retourne chez le véto cet après-midi pour faire le point.Les plaies sont toujours impressionantes et parfois douloureuses...nous prenons le temps qu'il faut avec des phases de repos pour le loulou.Le nettoyage est délicat et à chaque nouveau pansement nous trouvons des astuces pour être efficasse et limiter la douleur... à la fin des soins il est ko...il est rehydraté 4fois ds la nuit par Goupil.Nous utilisons énormément de compresses stériles et de l'eau stérile à chaque soins limitant ainsi le risque infectieux au possible...patience et courage pas pour nous mais pour le pti...

----------


## esiocnarf

dadasun : 



> la communauté de communes est elle au courant de ce qui vient d arriver?? 
> 
> et les journaux régionaux..?? ils ne peuvent décemment garder cette"fourrière" quand on a lu ça ...!!!


 pour être au courant, croyez moi!! ils y sont au courant!!!!   :grrr: 

Goupil s'est engagée, elle faira avec notre appui tout ce qu'il faut. 

Pour le tabeau des dons, pardonnez nous.. justement, c'est Goupil qui reçoit, trie et confie à la trésorerie avant de pouvoir me donner les infos.. elle st vraiment débordée....

----------


## tresgos

pour que les pansements soient moins douloureux il existe une bombe anesthésiante froide et partielle que j ai moi même utilisé demandez a votre docteur le nom m échappe,pulvériser un quart d heure avant les pansements mieux que la morphine garantie je me renseigne
il ne faut pas qu il souffre 
c'est urgent pour le petit
a vous

----------


## Fracalossi

Cette bombe est -elle compatible avec des brülures graves?ne serait-ce pas à base de lidocïne ou xylocaïne?on est face à du 2ième degrès B et 3ieme degrès.De toute façon véto cet am

----------


## tresgos

xilocaine c est surement cela demander,je sais que cela va sur les plaies car les brûlures sont très douloureuses ,il a beau avoir du courage il y a des limites  
un docteur ou véto quand vous dites "j ai mal "la réponde en général est "ha bon,,,,"

----------


## esiocnarf

je peux déjà vous donner quelques infos sur les dons.. pas encore le tableau car je ne veux surtout vexer personne..
 nous avons à ce jour 14 virements et une vingtaine de chèques....     :Embarrassment: k: 
Il nous faut encore retrouver soit les pseudos soit les noms...   Déjà un grand MERCI....   :reverence: 

Pour le choix du prénom...   ::     incroyable.. et bien.... c'est lui qui a choisi.. il ne répond qu'à ce prénom....   :calinou:  Fracalossi a bien essayé Phoenix.. Gandhi, Akan.... etc... mais non.. c'est   ::  * GOUPIL*!!!!    ::  
GOUPIL (notre présidente)  en est toute émue... et se demande si elle mérite autant d'honneur... ..  :ange2:  franchement....    ::  

nous avons une autre demande à formuler....     ::   afin de pouvoir  commander dès à présent , nous allons vous demander à nous aider à trouver des adresses de sites de vêtement chiens rigolos et pas chers  pour Goupil... 
car durant plus d'une année,pour éviter l'exposition au soleil  il aura besoin de teeshirts/chien à manches longues pour couvrir son dos et ses avant bras et de petits chapeaux, genre bob  qui doivent protéger le museau et les oreilles.... 

alors.. à vos PC.... ....    ::   n'oubliez pas, c'est un petit garçon..   ::    encore un bébé.... trouvez nous de jolies choses...  et si quelquefois l'une d'entre vous savait manier l'aiguille.... on ne dira pas non, car il va falloir le changer souvent.... 

voilà pour aujourd'hui, 
Fracalossi vous donnera les news santé tout à l'heure car la nounou est débordée...    ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## saphoshiba

fracalossi
je fais le même metier que toi je ne sais pas si la xylo existe en bombe mais en flaçon oui voit avec le veto si il est ok avec une seringue à insuline un quart d'heure avant le pst tu en met sur les plaies 
si c'etait mon chien sans l'avis du veto je le fais car pour avoir aidé une collégue qui travaillé au service des brulés à l'hopital trousseau (paris) moi j'etais chir neonatal de veille les plaies par brûlure c'est trés douloureux ++++
j'imagine ce que doit endurer ce petit loup ça doit etre atroce pour lui 
bon courage à vous tous et encore   :merci:  pour ce bebe 
si tu ne trouve pas^pour la xylo je peux voir avec ma pharmacie   :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Tekenn74

> je peux déjà vous donner quelques infos sur les dons.. pas encore le tableau car je ne veux surtout vexer personne..
>  nous avons à ce jour 14 virements et une vingtaine de chèques....    k: 
> Il nous faut encore retrouver soit les pseudos soit les noms...   Déjà un grand MERCI....   :reverence: 
> 
> Pour le choix du prénom...      incroyable.. et bien.... c'est lui qui a choisi.. il ne répond qu'à ce prénom....   :calinou:  Fracalossi a bien essayé Phoenix.. Gandhi, Akan.... etc... mais non.. c'est   * GOUPIL*!!!!    
> GOUPIL (notre présidente)  en est toute émue... et se demande si elle mérite autant d'honneur... ..  :ange2:  franchement....    
> 
> nous avons une autre demande à formuler....      afin de pouvoir  commander dès à présent , nous allons vous demander à nous aider à trouver des adresses de sites de vêtement chiens rigolos et pas chers  pour Goupil... 
> car durant plus d'une année,pour éviter l'exposition au soleil  il aura besoin de teeshirts/chien à manches longues pour couvrir son dos et ses avant bras et de petits chapeaux, genre bob  qui doivent protéger le museau et les oreilles.... 
> ...


Il faudrait les mesures du dos de GOUPIL (du cou à la base de la queue)
Y' a-t-il des matières à éviter ou privilégier?

----------


## poppo

J'ai envoyé un demande de dons a plusieurs distributeurs de vêtements de chien en mettant le lien du post de Goupil et en mentionnant les coordonnées du refuge   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Fracalossi

Oui oui je sais il existe en spray, crème, gel  je me documente car j'ai peur d'une nécrose vu que la xylocaïne vasoconstricte en plus j'ai lu cet article:"NE PAS UTILISER d'anesthésiques (ex: Xylocaïne) ou d'anti-histaminiques (ex Benadryl crème) locaux sur les brûlures afin de minimiser les risques d'allergies".Contre-indications:Zones infectées ou inflammatoires.Mais il y a surement un moyen de le soulager, les centres nerveux de la douleur ne sont pas les même chez les animo, mais là il y a des limites!!!
De toutes façons son état psychique et physique sont notre priorité...

----------


## beryl

Bonjour,

Peut etre pouvez vous donne en per os avant les soins ? S'il y a une personne qui est sur Strasbourg je peux me debrouiller pour avoir du materiel pour vous.Beryl

----------


## Chinooka

> Il faudrait les mesures du dos de GOUPIL (du cou à la base de la queue)
> Y' a-t-il des matières à éviter ou privilégier?


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## esiocnarf

> Il faudrait les mesures du dos de GOUPIL (du cou à la base de la queue)
> Y' a-t-il des matières à éviter ou privilégier?


 je vous donne les mesures dès que possible!
 pour les matières... il me semble que le coton soit la meilleure matière...   :ange2: 

merci poppo  



> J'ai envoyé un demande de dons a plusieurs distributeurs de vêtements de chien en mettant le lien du post de Goupil et en mentionnant les coordonnées du refuge


ça c'est aussi une bonne idée!!!!

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!!!

Merci beaucoup de nous donner des nouvelles régulière du petit coeur!!!  :amour: 
Goupil ça lui va très bien   ::  

Je vais essayer de vous trouver des vêtements pour ce tit père   ::  
Je confirme (pour avoir été brûlée aussi au 2eme limite 3eme degré dans le dos) que le coton est la matière la plus adaptée à ce genre de plaies    ::   ::   ::  , ce qu'il faut éviter ce sont surtout les matières synthétiques, mais il y a peut-être depuis des matière synthétique nouvelles qui peuvent aller... )
Est-ce qu'il y a autre chose dont vous avez besoin en priorité?

De gros bisous à Goupil  :amour:  :amour:   (le tit père) et pleins de papouilles!!!
Merci à vous tous qui vous occupez des soins et du bien-être de ce petit coeur  :amour4: 
A très vite!!!

----------


## lisa_c_moi

Je lis sur le facebook de 30millions d'ami qu'ils le prennent en charge?

----------


## poppo

Un distributeur de vêtements a répondu favorablement .......  :merci:  :merci:  à lui ( il va se reconnaitre car il a lu le post  ::   ) , il aura un vêtement et un jouet en plus   :Embarrassment: k: 
Par contre il faudra vraiment les dimensions svp (tour de poitrail et longueur du dos) alors merci de me les communiquer
( je ne peux mentionner le nom du donneur mais je peux le donner a qui le souhaite par mp)
Espérons que les autres vont suivre car il faudra le changer souvent........

Tous ensemble on va y arriver!! (sais pas coudre moi, broder oui mais coudre......   ::   )
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## miclo

par contre on peut achter à ce monsieur un thee shit s'il a un site, lorque l'on aura les dimensions ?
donnez son site en MP. merci

----------


## poppo

mp envoyé   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miclo

merci ! j'attend les mesures du loulou ou la taille !

----------

Les bodies Bébé lui iraient-ils?

----------


## Fracalossi

Apres concertation avec le véto, Goupil est sous métacam pour un fond antalgique et la plaie sur le flanc sera bandée par compresses et tulle gras afin de l'hydrater au maximum.Cette solution nous semblait évidente au départ mais bon...
La peau est en bonne voie de cicatrisation.Par princioe de précaution nous resterons en soins le plus stérile possible.
Il est énergique la peau se répare et ne montre aucun signe d'infection...

----------


## tresgos

très bien pour les soins
pas d infection cela est extrêmement  important
les news sont excellentes

maintenant les petits manteaux et il viendra aussi vieux que Jeanne Calmant

----------


## esiocnarf

lisa-c-moi



> Je lis sur face book de 30 millions damis quils le prennent en charge


Ouiii    ::   ::   ::    je viens daller voir sur face book !!!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-spe ... igees.html

Trente millions damis avait contacté la présidente mais nous navions pas encore cette super info !!!!! du moins pas encore la confirmationcest une chance formidable.. inespérée    ::    .  car cest sure, les soins vont couter cher et durant de longs mois. et même avec tous vos dons  nous nétions pas bien certain dy arriver,  surtout que ce sauvetage nous aurait arrivait à un bien mauvais moment.
Quel soulagement dêtre aidé par une si belle fondation.    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

La présidente  me charge de vous dire sa reconnaissance pour tout ce que vous faites. pour vos messages de soutien, vos conseils, vos initiatives,  pour avoir trouver ce généreux fabricant de vêtement (merci poppo),  pour toute cette énergie déployée qui nous donne un formidable élan et nous prouve que nous avons eu raison !    ::  

Maintenant, va se poser une autre question ???  vos dons ?????  que voulez vous que lon en fasse ???   :hein: 
Avant toute chose, cest à vous de nous dire ce que vous souhaitez. 

Nous savons que certain se privent pour aider,  nous ne voudrions pas abuser. En MP,  faites nous savoir si vous souhaiter  être remboursé. Sachez aussi que largent récolté  sera utilisé pour nos animaux  puisquil  nous aidera à tenir plus longtemps face à ceux qui lavaient si lâchement condamné.

Dernières news de Goupil    ::   qui ce soir est sorti enrubanné  de chez le véto il était tellement fatigué de toute cette agitation quil sest endormi dans un magnifique couffin moelleux bleu et blanc..   :amour3:  offert gracieusement avec petits jouets et autres  gâteries par une grande enseigne  de jardinerie verdunoise  émue par ce courageux petit bonhomme, et qui souhaite le parrainer aussi.   ::  

 c'est contagieux, l'amour....    ::   :amour:  :amour: 

 à demain    ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir esiocnarf,

pas de remboursement pour moi, mon modeste don servira aux autres pensionnaires de l'Etang Bleu et continuez comme ça   :Embarrassment: k:  vous et vos animaux le méritez bien   ::   :amour:

----------


## dadatsun

puis je aussi avoir en mp le nom de l entreprise du monsieur stp poppo ???

 et aussi les mesures du ptit chou..... ( la mesure tête-dessous de tête aussi .... pr la lanière d une éventuelle casquette ..   ::   ))

 ::   à vous tous et surtout au petit rescapé...

----------


## poppo

Escionarf,
pour moi pas de remboursement non plus, le refuge en fera bon usage   :Embarrassment: k: 
 :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh !!!!!!    ::   ::   ::  

La seule chose que je regrette... c'est que la Fondation n'ait pas cité la fourrière machinchose qui a refusé de s'occuper du petit Goupil !!! Mais sans doute qu'elle ne le pouvait pas...




> pas de remboursement pour moi, mon modeste don servira aux autres pensionnaires de l'Etang Bleu et continuez comme ça  k:  vous et vos animaux le méritez bien    :amour:


Idem pour moi !!! Vous avez bien besoin de ces sous dans la situation actuelle et je vous fais pleinement confiance pour un bon usage    :Embarrassment: k: 

Bravo Popo ! bravo au magasin qui fait preuve de générosité ! Je ne demande pas ses coordonnées parce que ça m'étonnerait qu'elle soit établie en Belgique    ::  

Allez petit Goupil, ça va aller : la roue a enfin tourné dans le bon sens pour toi   :amour:   ::  

Vive l'Etang Bleu    ::   ::   ::

----------


## miclo

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

> bonsoir esiocnarf,
> 
> pas de remboursement pour moi, mon modeste don servira aux autres pensionnaires de l'Etang Bleu et continuez comme ça  k:  vous et vos animaux le méritez bien    :amour:


 Pareil pour moi    ::

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!!!   ::  

Que de bonnes nouvelles!!! C'est génial pour Goupil!!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
Pour moi pas de remboursement non plus, je vous fais confiance pour l'utiliser au mieux pour vos autres petits pensionnaires   ::   ::   ::  

Je veux bien aussi les coordonnées du fabricant qui accepte d'aider Goupil et les dimensions du petit père   ::  

 ::    à tous pour cette belle chaîne de solidarité et d'amour pour le beau Goupil!!!  :amour: 
 :merci:  à l'Etang bleu, à ses parents adoptifs, ses soigneurs, ses parrains et marraines!!!  :amour4: 

Courage petit Goupil!!!  :amour: 
on est tous là pour toi!!!
Bisous à tous et à vite pour des nouvelles   ::  
plein de papouilles à Goupil!!!

----------


## Jade01

*Bonjour, 

Puisque Goupil est pris en charge par 30MA, que fait on de ce sujet? 

Je le bascule dans "Chiens" ou les "sortis d'affaire"  le temps qu'il soit adoptable? 

Merci*

----------


## esiocnarf

il n'est pas adoptable pour l'instant, sa vie est toujours en danger...il me semble que tous les donateurs aimeraient suivre ce post...  et l'aider soit par leur conseils, les vétements ou tout autre urgence qui pourrait arriver.
laissons le pour le moment, si vous le voulez bien..  :hein2:  je ne vois pas l'urgence de le retirer.... ce n'est pas fini pour lui hélas, ni pour nous! 

 je suis en train de préparer le tableau des dons.... 
et nous allons vous donner les mesures du petits dès que les soins lui seront prodigués.
A ce propos, poppo tu nous donnes le lien du fabriquant???    ::

----------


## Jade01

Non non je ne voulais pas le retirer,  juste le sortir de la rubrique "appels divers"

je le mets dans les sortis d'affaire et vous lui referez un sujet dans les adoptions quand il sera adoptable    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## saphoshiba

pas de remboursement pour moi ce sera pour les autres loulous  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## esiocnarf

virements : 
Marc SCHO.	500,00 
Daniel MOLI.	20,00 
LOPEZ	                     25,00 
Régine MAU.	50,00 
Joèle FEL.	                     20,00 
Claire IFF.	                     20,00 
Martine MIC.	25,00 
Myriam BYRC.	100,00 
Géraldine SCHO.	50,00 
Roland BODEN.	100,00 
Guy Gilles FRI.	40,00 
Evelyne PAN.	25,00    =       975

[u]chèques
SAPHOSHIBA	                     30,00 
Jean Pierre LAB		50,00 
Laura VALE.		40,00 
DAYSIE	                                           20,00 
Marcel QUER.		30,00 
Amandine VAND.		15,00 
Jean Noel BARR.		20,00 
Magali DEN.		50,00 
Véronique BIDO.		15,00 
MARUSCHKA	                     40,00 
EMAJII	                                           20,00 
POPPO	                                           20,00 
Sandrine ORT.		100,00 
René MEUN.		5,00 
PHILDO	                                          15,00 
Fils DE Phildo	                     15,00     =    485


espèces : 
Gaby LAL.	                                           50,00 
Germaine WEY.	                      50,00 
Chantal ROU.	                      50,00 
Elilie BUD.	                                           20,00 
Jessica PRI	                     20,00 
Virginie SCHM.	                     32,00 
MAYLYNE	                                           20,00     =    242

 *soit un total ce jour  de 1702* 

ENOOORME!!!!!   :bisous2:    vous êtes tous formidables  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:   je mettrai la suite  dès que possible!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## phildo

Pas question non plus de récupérer les dons car ils vous seront bien utiles pour d'autres oubliés du bonheur.
 Je suis très heureuse aussi de l'intervention de 30 millions d'amis , car je soutiens cette fondation depuis plusieurs années, et voici une belle preuve qu'ils sont efficaces.Donc , je vais encore continuer à les aider de bon coeur.

 Par contre, il faut continuer à nous donner des nouvelles de Goupil et jusqu'au bout.........parce qu'on le vaut bien!

----------


## breton67

:lol2:  :lol2:  toujours en retard mon don ne part que demain mais svp gardez le il servira a un autre loulou 
 :applause2:

----------


## astings

Je veux bien le nom du distributeur de vêtements. Plus il en aura, plus il pourra être changé. 
Merci pour votre formidable implication .

----------


## Emmajii

Coucou  Esiocnarf...

     Je suis sûre que tu vas trouver à bien placer "nos" dons !..
*Nous savons qu'avec toi .... ce ne sont pas des fonds perdus.*...
      Bisous à Goupil !

 ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Juste pour info: Goupil va bien mais la bataille est très loin d'être gagnée, sa protection cutanée est très altérée, la peur d'une infection est très présente.On le soigne au jour le jour avec toujours une crainte d'altération de l'état général.Il semblerait que l'on pourrait demander l'avis d'un vétérinaire spécialisé dans les brulures graves.
On le soigne toujours avec une asepsie et des soins le plus "stériles" possible.Le métacam a l'air de le soulager.Très énergique aujourd'hui mais fatigué après les soins.En tant que professionel de santé je sais trop bien que la situation est très fragile.
Esiocnarf va vous donner de nouvelles photos prise aujourd'hui par Goupil (Martine   ::   ).La peau est plus rosée.
Je pense que l'on ne peut pas le mettre dans les sortis d'affaire, par contre au premier poil qui repoussera on sabrera le champagne!!!
il est sûr que 30 millions d'amis est une chance inestimable pour lui, mais je peux aussi vous dire que chaque compresse est utilisée pour son utilité!
Les dons seront utiles croyez moi car le refuge se bat sur tout les fronts...Et pendant que l'onn prend soin de Goupil d'autre prennent soins des autres...dur dur la protection animale...mais VOUS êtes là avec nous!et pendant les soins on parle de VOUS!

----------


## GOUPIL

Tit Goupil  est enfin au lit,  :dodo:   je trouve 2 minutes pour vous donner de ses nouvelles. IL VA BIEN   :amour3: 

Les 3  premmiers jours ont étaient vraiment difficiles pour nous tous : Goupil avait mal   ::    papa voulait aider mais il avait tellement peur de lui faire mal   qu'un  "ficus" auraitt était plus utile    ::    Aurélia toujours sur les routes et moi comme d'habitude stressée au possible. Fabrice venant une fois par jour ( vu son emploi du temps c'est énorme) le temps est passé à 200 à l'heure.

Depuis hier, après consultation chez le véto nous avons changé le protocole de soins et ca MARCHE !!!    :Embarrassment: k:    Le p'tit chou souffre moins, nous ne faisons plus les soins du dos, de l'épaule et de la patte qu'une fois par jour. La tête et les oreilles, c'est plus compliqué, mais déjà  lui est plus "confortable" et moi je profite de lui autrement qu'avec un tube de pommade dans la main en permanence. 

Il adore le gout de la pommade (et de la crème anti-rides de maman ...) et à trouvé la solution pour en manger un maximum : Il frotte sa tête contre la serviette stérile qui le protège et relêche la crème illico.  Depuis que je l'ai "calé" en flagrant délit, je veille jusqu'a ce qu'il s'endorme !  :essuie: 

Ce soir, je voulais prendre ses mesures pour les t-shirts, impossible  !!!!  Il jouait avec Claude (le Pôpa) et tous deux ne voulaient rien entendre . après une1/2 d'attente Goupil c'est endormi comme une masse  :fatigue:   (Pôpa aussi !!!) et le mêtre ruban a disparu  :suspect:   surement encore un coup des " Mistigris",   :chatnon:   mais lequel ???  Je cherche un peu partout sans résultat,  :hein2:   donc demain achat d'un nouveau   :ben: 

J'ai fais des photos du bout de chou et les envoies à esiocnarf qui se fera une joie de vous les mettres avec ces commentaires toujours aussi savoureux. Promis je vais apprendre dès que j'en trouverais le temps.   ::  

Merci à tous et à toute pour vos dons, demain visite au magasin pour offrir à Goupil 2 couffins tout doux (lavages quotidiens oblige),  des jouets lavables, des friandises :ca l'occupe pendant les soins, et à la pharmacie : il faut chaque jour une montagne de compresses strériles, bandes agrippantess, sérum pour le nettoyage,désinfectant, tulles gras,  pommade pour le soigner et accessoirement le nourrir !!!    :tsss: 

Faites moi confiance, tous les bisous et câlins  qui lui sont transmis sont faits   :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## GOUPIL

Coucou Fabrice,
Je constate que nous finissons notre travail à peu près en même temps. Au moment ou je poste mon message, le tien arrive !!!  Rien à dire, ont forme une belle équipe ....

----------


## esiocnarf

le mien (de boulot..) est nettement plus cool.. je l'avoue humblement.. je ne mets que les photos...  :ange2: 

voici donc les news... 

 d'abord, je fait dodo... 


et puis j'ai une tite faim...  


  ohhh zut   ::    c'est reparti....    ::  


Merci Fabriiiiiiice.... ..   ::  


et voilàààààààà : me voilà tout empaqueté...


Papa Claude.. viens vite me faire des bisous....   :leche: 


 Papa... ze veut mon joujou.... 


avec mon petit manteau... je crois bien qu'ils sont tous tombés amoureux de moi.. non ???    ::  


 faut dire.... moi aussi....   :amour3:   ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

quel beau et courageux petit bonhomme ce Goupil, continue comme çà petit coeur    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour: 

et bravo à l'équipe soignante   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

je trouve que les photos montrent une peau moins a vif,que les premières
vous avez raison il faut un véto  spécialisé dans les brûlures 
peut il développer un cancer de la peau?,désoler si je choque certaines personnes ,mais les brûlures sont très importantes
merci a vous   ::

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::    à tus pour ce formidable travail    ::  

Y a pas à dire l'Etang Bleu est un formidable refuge qui doit continuer d'exister, je regrette qu'une chose   :lol2:   habiter si loin de vous   :fou:  :fou:  :fou: 


 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   à cette formidable équipe    ::   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Tu es bien courageux petit bonhomme et tu as une équipe soignante au top. Dès que ta môman nous donne les mesures, tu auras une jolie casquette de tati Astings. 
Si vous voulez, je peux vous envoyer des jerseys chirurgicaux en attendant les tshirt ;C'est trés pratique car il suffit de faire quatre trous pour les pattes et ainsi il ne peut pas se lécher . De plus je peux vous en envoyer plusieurs donc dés que c'est sale, on en refait un propre. Si ma proposition vous interresse, donnez moi votre adresse en mp 
Si vous ne voyez pas comment c'est, je prends un de mes  chiens comme modèle et je mets la photo.    ::

----------


## Emmajii

Bonjour

* Quel courage !.... la Famille et la crevette confondus dans une même énergie ...
   Celle de la Vie* 
   On a même pensé à un petit manteau sur lequel les poils.... ont déjà poussés !

   C'est un bon signe !   :amour3:

----------


## saphoshiba

un cancer de la peau non à condition qu'il ne soit pas exposé au soleil pdt plusieurs mois ++++++++++++
merci à toute l'equipe pour les soins  les plaies sont belles beau travail   :applause2:  :applause2: 
top les photos   gros calins à goupil et courage à l'equipe

----------


## poppo

Le courage dont ce petit bout fait preuve  .......   ::   la gratitude et l'amour qu'on voit dans son regard avec ses 2 ' papas" .....   :Embarrassment: k: 

Il n'y a pas a dire......nous , les humains , on a éééééénormément à apprendre    ::  

Il est tout simplement magnifique, aussi bien à l'intérieur que à l'extérieur!
 :amour3:  :amour3:

----------

Quel amour dans son regard

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!   ::  

je sais que c'est loin d'être gagné mais les plaies de Goupil me paraissent bien cicatriser   ::  
C'est bon signe!!!
C'est grâce au courage du petit Goupil et surtout des super soins qu'ils reçoit de ses parents et de son "tonton"   ::   ::   ::  

 :merci:  de tout ce que vous faites pour lui!!!
J'avoue que moi aussi je craque avec son petit manteau   :Embarrassment: k: 

Plein de courage joli Goupil!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
de grosses papouilles et de gros bisous à toi!!!
Merci à tous et à l'Étang bleu!!!
a très vite!!!
 ::

----------


## alcibiade85

Pour moi aussi évidemment, pas question que vous me remboursiez mon maigre don...

Par ailleurs si vous cherchez un véto un peu spécialisé dans les brûlures vous trouverez sûrement votre bonheur à Paris... Je pense notamment à l'école vétérinaire de maison-alfort où les soins sont moins chers mais aussi où il y a tous les spécialistes et le matos possible.

Je me doute bien que le transport du petit est très compliqué mais sachez que si vous éprouviez le besoin de venir jusqu'ici, je peux vous héberger en même temps que le petit. Tout en créant un environnement stérile chez moi selon vos indications.

----------


## momo

Ce regard que ce petit bonhomme a pour ses sauveurs   ::   ::   ::  
Comment peut on faire autant de mal  :beurk: 

Certains humains sont vraiment des monstres   ::  

Courage petit bébé,tu es entre de bonnes mains   ::   ::  
 :merci:  pour ce petit coeur.

----------


## tresgos

ha,,,,oui je connais maison alford super,,,,,,,,
merci de cette proposition très sympa,  :bisous2:

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir   ::  

Comment va le joli Goupil?  :amour:  :amour: 
Plein de câlins guérisseurs à lui!!!

----------


## Fracalossi

Ce week end "madame"Goupil a continué les soins sans relache et m'a envoyé une photo des plaie car je me suis abscenté sur Troyes pour le week-end.Les plaies ont encore évoluée et les berges se raproche doucement, la peau s'assouplie et est rosée là où encore il y a quelques jours elle était très rouge.Mais uniquement sur les bords, c'est normalement.sur la tête idem.nous allons essayer le jersey tubulaire pour son confort!c'est encore loin d'être fini,mais il faut reconnaitre que cela avance dans le bon sens!Mr Goupil est une ...pile!il commence à faire son chiot, avec ses bétises!
Nous restons très prudent et la bride reste tendu!Nous allons acheter le marériel necessaire à la bonne continuité des soins car les compresses, tulles gras sont très solicités!
demain on recommence!!!

----------


## tresgos

le gersey tubulaire est très bien protecteur et très doux ,les bêtises sont bon signe le petit prospére

----------


## caroline D

C'est super!!!!   ::  

allez on reste positif!!!   ::   ::   ::  
C'est difficile pour le beau Goupil , surtout qu'il doit encore souffrir mais il en veut le tit dou!!!  :amour3: 
Je sais que c'est difficile pour vous aussi tous ces soins et je vous remercie beaucoup pour tout le temps et les très bons soins que vous lui apportez!!!   :Embarrassment: k:  :merci: 

De gros bisous à "Môssieur" Goupil  :amour:  :amour: 
Et à toute son équipe de soigneurs   ::  
A très vite!!!

----------


## mariloujuju

> Envoyé par esiocnarf
> 
> arrivé mardi vers midi par des personnes qui l'aurait trouvé... ce bébé chien devait rentrer à la fourrière "*chenil Service*" qui jouxte notre fourrière associative de l'Etang Bleu.....
> Bien entendu personne à Chenil Service pour l'accueillir puisqu'il s'agit d'une fourrière privée avec les minis horaires....
> apporté chez le véto... celui n'ayant pas de contrat avec cette entreprise privée... refuse dans un 1er temps de l'accueillir et le réenvoie auprès de notre fourrière (qui théoriquement ne peut le prendre)
> vu l'état et la souffrance de ce pauvre titi, la présidente est contactée et le petit chien peut enfin être pris en charge par notre véto..
> renseignements pris... Chenil Service ne prend pas en charge les frais au delà de 90.....  vous imaginez??? 90???????? 90 chez un véto????? 
> sinon il est *"transféré*". (???????) 
> je vous rappelle que nous sommes en guerre contre le choix de la communauté des communes de verdun qui a choisi depuis le 1er mars Chenil Service comme prestataire pour sa fourrière!!!! Ce petiot est vraissemblablement brulé à l'huile car il sentait la friture.. 
> ...


j'ai tout vu,tout lu,et je ne peux dire mieux...
si bravo a toute l'equipe de l'etang bleu,comme d'hab! et bravo a goupil pour son courage!

est t on sure que cet acte a ete volontaire?ou ne sait t'on pas vraiment si ce n'est pas accidentel?

en tout cas pour chenil service et le veto,la on sait,c de la merde!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j'espere que vous n'etes plus en danger face a eux maintenant!

chapeau a tous,je suis.................................
..........
 :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:

----------


## poppo

Un deuxième distributeur de vêtements a répondu présent    ::   , merci à eux! 
On attend donc vraiment les mesures de Goupil    ::  
 :merci:

----------


## astings

Je vois avec bonheur que vous acceptez ma proposition de vous envoyer du jersey. Ayant l'expérience des plaies , je savais que c'était le meilleur moyen .Cependant, je n'ai pas eu votre adresse par MP.  Ce que vous faites est admirable ,heureusement qu'il vous a rencontré. Courage à vous et caresses au petitou.

----------


## Prisca54

même si la brûlure du petit coeur était " accidentelle" , c honteux de l avoir abandonné dans cet état .

si c est volontaire , la ou les personnne(s) mérite(nt) les mêmes souffrances que celles endurées par le petit coeur ..

----------


## phildo

Bonjour Prisca , je comprend votre révolte et je le suis autant que vous, mais souhaiter aux responsables de ce drame les mêmes souffrances infligées à Goupil n'enlèverait hélas pas les siennes. Par contre, les retrouver oui , et leur faire un procès devant les tribunaux qui les condamneraient à une ENORME amende , quitte à leur faire vendre leurs biens, pour ensuite reverser cet argent aux associations qui ont tant de mal à "réparer"les saloperies que font certains monstres humains aux animaux , me semblerait beaucoup plus utile. ET rajouter quelques mois de prison en plus, pour que la punition soit à la hauteur.

----------


## GOUPIL

Les mesures de notre petite star   ::  

*T-shirt* :

               Longeur dos       =     44 cm
               tour de poitrial    =     41
               tour de ventre     =     35
               Epaule-pied       =      28
               patte                   =      14

*Chapeau* 

               tour de tête devant les oreilles         =     30 cm
               tour de tête avec les oreilles            =     38
               cou                                                      =     15
               longueur  cou-yeux                            =     15

Monsieur Goupil va bien, enfin, autant que faire se peut dans son état, il devient turbulent comme ce qu'il est  :  un bébé chien. 
Les mesures sont prises précises, ne pas prendre de taille plus petites au risque de le blésser.     :merci:

----------


## GOUPIL

ATTENTION[/b][u] :

Les brûlures de la tête vont jusque près de la truffe. La visière doit être suffisament longue pour éviter les coups de soleil sur le museau. Il est évident que nous ne le sortirons pas en plein soleil, mais mieux vaut être prudent et ne prendre aucun risque.

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour Goupil!!!   ::  

Merci beaucoup pour les mesures!!!   ::  
A mon avis le petit Goupil ne va pas tarder à recevoir plein de jolis paquets   ::  
C'est fantastique ce que vous faites pour lui!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

S'il recommence à s'agiter comme le petit chiot qu'il est je trouve ça super encourageant!!!
il faut rester vigilent et prudent bien sûr mais ce sont de bonnes nouvelles  :danse: 

Plein de gros câlins à lui!!!
Et j'ose un   ::   à vous   ::  
A très vite!!!

----------


## Fracalossi

Même si c'est un accident, on ne laisse pas son chien mourir sur un troitoir...de toute façon le mal est fait...ce post sert à soutenir le pti lou!des nouvelles ce soir!le pauvre doit se protéger du soleil qui est radieu aujourd'hui!

----------


## poppo

Mesures transmises au 2 fournisseurs de vêtements   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## esiocnarf

je suis allée voir les 2 sites.. c''est rigolo......   :amour4:   mignon....

----------


## phildo

PAUVRE PETIT GOUPIL!        La confiance et l'amour que l'on lit dans ton regard envers "tes sauveurs" sont très émouvant , et tu as raison car ils le valent bien. Tu as donc compris que tous les humains ne sont pas des ordures..........courage petit GOUPIL , car devant tes photos on comprend qu'il y a encore et encore des heures de soins , de souffrances pour toi, tiens bon , je voudrais t'embrasser.

----------


## tristana54000

j'ai été très touchée par cette histoire et étant habitante de verdun, je ressens de l'amour pour ce petit chien, j'espère qu'il ira mieux dans les jours prochains et que plus tard une famille l'aimant pourra l'adopter (j'aurai aimé le faire mais j'ai déja deux chats à la maison et mon conjoint ne veut pas d'animaux supplémentaire)

----------


## esiocnarf

GOUPIL reprend du poil de la bête.. comme on dit... Sa Maman adoptive m'a bien fait rire avec ses aventures..

Comme  il la suit partout.. il a découvert .. des ocotodons  :amour3:   dans une cage à roulettes.... il parait que ça valait mille... il s'appuyait sur la cage qui roulait  toute seule  il voulait leur faire des petits bisous à travers les barreaux.  :amour4:  . et quand la cage était coincée.. hop!! il retournait de l'autre côté!!!! et ça recommençait!!    ::   ::  
 et puis, pour le pipi dans le jardin.. keskyavait ????? dans le petit enclos du jardin????    ::    oh non.. il n'a pas eu  peur.. il voulait aller les rejoindre... il y a des petits lapinous...    ::   plein de petits lapionous...    ::   ::   qui eux ont eu la trouille!!!    ::   ::    et ça l'a beaucoup amusé.... 
il serait bien resté dehors.. mais maman ne veut pas car il y a du soleil.. et des microbes.... 

GOUPIL a besoin de se défouler comme les jeunes enfants et dès qu'il peut trouver un copain de son âge.. chat ou chien ou autre animal car il y a le choix chez Maman...    ::    il joue.. il oublie qu'il a mal..    ::  

Il parait qu'il est toujours aussi courageux pendant les soins.. il ne gémit pas, il donne sa patte ou  penche la tête lorsqu'il le faut.. un amour de chien.
Ses plaies sont plus belles mais il est toujours sous antalgiques et soins pour grands brulés...  

Pour l'instant une adoption n'est pas envisageable, il faudra des mois pour qu'il retrouve une vie normale... et beaucoup de patience et d'amour pour l'aider à surmonter cette épreuve.

----------


## esiocnarf

et si tu passais nous faire un petit coucou, Tristana ?????    ::    ça nous fairait bien plaisir!!!

----------


## fry

> il n'a pas encore de nom...  il ne sera identifié que lorsqu'on le pourra..... 
> arrivé mardi vers midi par des personnes qui l'aurait trouvé... ce bébé chien devait rentrer à la fourrière "*chenil Service*" qui jouxte notre fourrière associative de l'Etang Bleu.....
> Bien entendu personne à Chenil Service pour l'accueillir puisqu'il s'agit d'une fourrière privée avec les minis horaires.... 
> 
> apporté chez le véto... celui n'ayant pas de contrat avec cette entreprise privée... refuse dans un 1er temps de l'accueillir et le réenvoie auprès de notre fourrière (qui théoriquement ne peut le prendre)
> vu l'état et la souffrance de ce pauvre titi, la présidente est contactée et le petit chien peut enfin être pris en charge par notre véto..
> 
> renseignements pris... Chenil Service ne prend pas en charge les frais au delà de 90.....  vous imaginez??? 90???????? 90 chez un véto????? 
> sinon il est *"transféré*". (???????) 
> ...


  Bonjour, m'étant renseigné sur cette affaire, il me semble que chenil service à pourtant pris en charge bien plus que les 90  de frais vétérinaire cités ci dessus, puisque le chien est resté hospitalisé chez leur vétérinaire jusqu'à la prise en charge par le refuge. Connaissant bien la société et ses employés, il faudrait un peu arrêter de dire n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas du tout une machine à fric qui euthanasie à tout va comme on l'entend souvent, il n'y a pratiquement aucune euthanasie excepté pour les chiens impossible à sauver, c'est à dire accidentés, ou les chiens dangereux pour l'homme, et les gens qui bossent là bas aiment les animaux. Alors renseignez vous un peu avant de dire des inepties.

----------


## esiocnarf

fry
étant employée , logée ainsi que votre époux *chez  et pour* chenil service  je me doute bien que vous n'allez pas cracher dans la soupe !!!

----------


## fry

> fry
> étant employée , logée ainsi que votre époux *chez  et pour* chenil service  je me doute bien que vous n'allez pas cracher dans la soupe !!!


 ?????
   Malheureusement, vous vous trompez de personne, apparement, on ne peut pas avoir d'avis contraire au votre en étant juste un spectateur extérieur à cette affaire!!!! Si on ne peut même pas donner son avis sur cette affaire en donnant son point de vue, neutre contrairement à ce que vous pensez.... vive la démocratie...

----------


## celine.624

Pas de règlement de comptes sur les posts, merci. Si vous avez des choses à vous reprochez passez par les mps ! Sinon ce post sera verrouillé.

----------


## fry

> Pas de règlement de comptes sur les posts, merci. Si vous avez des choses à vous reprochez passez par les mps ! Sinon ce post sera verrouillé.


  Tout à fait d'accord, le principal étant que ce chien soit maintenant sauvé.

----------


## Chinooka

Connaissant Esiocnarf "en vrai" depuis longtemps, étant devenues amies toutes les deux et ayant pu constater les très nombreux sauvetages de l'Etang Bleu ainsi que la manière digne et respectueuse dont ce refuge s'occupe de ses protégés, j'ai une admiration sans bornes pour l'Etang Bleu qui a toute ma confiance et franchement, je ne pense vraiment pas que ceux qui sont dévoués à ce refuge racontent n'importe quoi   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

Fry, vous ne faites pas partie de chenil service, mais vous êtes rudement bien renseigné sur les frais véto engagés par cette société  :ange2: 

Pour en revenir au sujet principal de ce topic qui est quand même le petit Goupil et rien d'autre, je suis ravie de voir que petit Goupil reprend vigueur et bientôt toutes ses bêtises de chiots attendriront beaucoup ses parrains et marraines... peut-être moins son pôpa et sa môman qui devront essuyer les plâtres parce que comme tout le monde le sait : c'est toujours plus réjouissant de voir les bêtises chez les autres que chez soi    ::  

Je le sais, j'amuse tout le monde avec les bêtises des miens et moi, je ne rigole pas    ::

----------


## poppo

[Fry, je vous cite:


  Bonjour, m'étant renseigné sur cette affaire, il me semble que chenil service à pourtant pris en charge bien plus que les 90  de frais vétérinaire cités ci dessus, puisque le chien est resté hospitalisé chez leur vétérinaire jusqu'à la prise en charge par le refuge. Connaissant bien la société et ses employés, il faudrait un peu arrêter de dire n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas du tout une machine à fric qui euthanasie à tout va comme on l'entend souvent, il n'y a pratiquement aucune euthanasie excepté pour les chiens impossible à sauver, c'est à dire accidentés, ou les chiens dangereux pour l'homme, et les gens qui bossent là bas aiment les animaux. Alors renseignez vous un peu avant de dire des inepties.[/quote]


Comme Chinooka confiance absolu en Escionarf et L'Etang Bleu!   :Embarrassment: k: 

Quand vous dites que vous êtes je cite :" juste un spectateur extérieur a cette affaire".......pas si extérieur que ça puusque et je vous cite encore: "connaissant bien la société et ses employés".....  :suspect:  :suspect: 

Bref........ne gaspillons pas notre temps a vous repondre, il y a mieux a faire pour tous les animaux dans le besoinFry   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fry

> [Fry, je vous cite:
> 
> 
>   Bonjour, m'étant renseigné sur cette affaire, il me semble que chenil service à pourtant pris en charge bien plus que les 90  de frais vétérinaire cités ci dessus, puisque le chien est resté hospitalisé chez leur vétérinaire jusqu'à la prise en charge par le refuge. Connaissant bien la société et ses employés, il faudrait un peu arrêter de dire n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas du tout une machine à fric qui euthanasie à tout va comme on l'entend souvent, il n'y a pratiquement aucune euthanasie excepté pour les chiens impossible à sauver, c'est à dire accidentés, ou les chiens dangereux pour l'homme, et les gens qui bossent là bas aiment les animaux. Alors renseignez vous un peu avant de dire des inepties.



Comme Chinooka confiance absolu en Escionarf et L'Etang Bleu!   :Embarrassment: k: 

Quand vous dites que vous êtes je cite :" juste un spectateur extérieur a cette affaire".......pas si extérieur que ça puusque et je vous cite encore: "connaissant bien la société et ses employés".....  :suspect:  :suspect: 

  C'est quand même incroyable à quel point on ne peut pas exprimer un avis différent, du coup je vous laisse entre personnes ayant la science infuse, et pour préciser ce que j'ai envoyé en mp à vos amis, je suis un homme, non je ne bosse pas à chenil service, mais oui, je connais la société, étant moi même bénévole dans le domaine animalier, et de ce fait je pense être en mesure de savoir ce qui s'y passe reellement, en tout cas plus que la plupart d'entre vous qui n'y avez jamais mis les pieds ou qui n'avez jamais pris le temps de parler avec les employés. 

Bref........ne gaspillons pas notre temps a vous repondre, il y a mieux a faire pour tous les animaux dans le besoinFry   :Embarrassment: k:  [/quote]

----------


## celine.624

> Pas de règlement de comptes sur les posts, merci. Si vous avez des choses à vous reprochez passez par les mps ! Sinon ce post sera verrouillé.


Quels mots n avez vous pas compris ? Dernier rappel avant verrouillage !!!

----------


## caroline D

Non, ne verrouillez pas le post de Goupil!!!  :amour:  :amour: 

On est là pour ce beau petit père qui a besoin de parrains et marraines pour aller mieux et aider ses "parents" à faire le mieux pour lui!!!   ::   ::   ::  

Donc trêve de discorde sur les refuges, L'IMPORTANT C'EST GOUPIL!!!!  :kao3: 

C'est super de voir (ou du moins de savoir et d'imaginer   ::   ) le joli loulou découvrant son environnement et ses nouveaux copains!!!   :Embarrassment: k: 
J'avoue que j'ai bien ri en pensant à Goupil et les octodons, ou Goupil et les lapins!!!   ::   ::   ::  
En plus c'est génial c'est que le moral est bon   ::  

Un giga   :merci:   et    ::    à ses parents (qui nous racontent ces petits moments de bonheur!!!), et à tous ses protecteurs!!!
Courage petit Goupil tu es courageux et tu vas bien et vite te remettre, surtout entouré d'autant d'amour!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
Plein de papouilles et de câlins à toi!!!
Moi aussi j'aimerais bien de rencontrer "en vrai" un de ces jours!!!    ::  
Merci à tous et gros bisous Goupil!!!  :amour:

----------


## GOUPIL

Il est bien dommage que P'tit Goupil, à qui je viens juste de faire des soins extrêmement douloureux, soi à nouveau victime de la bêtise humaine   ::  

*Ce post est pour lui, et juste pour lui.*

Laisser lui sa chance, il en a déjà "bavé" suffisament,  il a droit plus que quiconque à une nouvelle vie.
.

----------


## caroline D

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Goupil!!!

ce petit bonhomme est très courageux et on est là pour lui!!!  :amour:  :amour: 

Donc place à Goupil (le petit chien pas sa maman   ::    quoi qu'heureusement que tu es là aussi Môman Goupil   ::   )

plein de bisous à lui!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## tresgos

j espère que depuis les derniers jours le petit va de mieux en mieux et que les pansements sont moins douloureux ,le petit goupil,c st un petit renard   ::   ::

----------


## tristana54000

kikooo 

oui je veux bien aller voir goupil, je rentre chez moi le weekend prochain, ça serait cool d'aller le voir

----------


## Emmajii

Bonjour

  Pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse...* Je viens de retrouver 
  le nom de deux    "coupeurs de feu " connus et reconnus pour leur compétence* 
  ...transmis à Françoise bien sûr !

  me joindre par MP si vous souhaitez garder les précieuses coordonnées 
  pour vous-même ou vos proches.
 ::

----------


## esiocnarf

> oui je veux bien aller voir goupil, je rentre chez moi le weekend prochain, ça serait cool d'aller le voir


Petit Goupil est en soins chez Moman GOUPIL....  :ange2:   il n'est pas au refuge, ni à Verdun... mais au domicile de GOUPIL près de Metz....    ::  

 En revanche, au refuge, tu verras tous les autres... ceux qui sont en bonne santé et qui attendent une famille....    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

J'ai vite transmis tes infos à Moman GOUPIL, Emmajii    ::  

Merci pour notre petit bout... nous allons vite voir avec tes infos....    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## miclo

formidable ce que vous faite pour Goupil et visiblement il vous le rend bien, quel regard   :amour3:   ::

----------


## Fracalossi

peu importe ce qui s'est passé c'est fait! il faut continuer le combat!Ce qui est important est ce qui se passe aujourd'hui pour Goupil!Les brulures continuent à évoluer dans le bon sens, hier le pti loulou s'est couché de bonne heure, très fatigué.On pense qu'il se sent plus à l'aise et relache la pression...mais on surveille sa température et surtout regarder comment il va aller aujourd'hui...si il reste dans un état "fatigué" Madame goupil l'emmène chez le vétérinaire.Nous restons confiant tout de même!
Je propose au modérateur de faire un pti nettoyage sur ce post afin de ne rien parasiter sur cette formidable chaine d'entraide...
Des nouvelles ce soir!Merci à vous tous!

----------


## esiocnarf

regardez...    ::   :amour:  :amour:   un de nos gentil fabriquant de vêtement G.A. vient de nous adresser ceci :    :Embarrassment: k: 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> Un petit message pour vous informer que nous avons envoyé le colis pour Goupil ce jour via Colissimo à votre adresse personnelle. Je pense que vous le recevrez vendredi. 
> 
> Nous avons mit plusieurs t-shirts avec manches, manteau de pluie, jogging à capuche,veste a capuche, casquettes. Normalement les affaires sont à la taille de Goupil, si jamais il y avait un souci n'hésitez pas à nous contacter.
> 
> Bonne réception et grosse pensée pour ce petit chien.
> 
> Si vous avez la moindre question, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter. 
> ...

----------


## Chinooka

Ces commerçants sont tout simplement formidables    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tekenn74

> regardez...     :amour:  :amour:   un de nos gentil fabriquant de vêtement G.A. vient de nous adresser ceci :   k: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Bonjour, 
> 
> ...


Je suis très émue par ce message, ça me fait chaud au coeur, moi qui n'ai pas grande foi en l'âme humaine, qu'un commerçant fasse un tel geste, j'aurais déjà trouvé bien l'envoi d'un seul t-shirt mais là  chapeau bas monsieur!! (ou madame?    ::   )     ::

----------


## astings

Bravo "gueule d'amour". C'est sur ce site que je prends les vêtements de mes loulous. Ils sont d'excellente qualité. Je vois qu'en plus, ils ont un grand coeur,je continurais donc à me fournir chez eux. Bises au petit coeur.

----------


## miclo

formidable cette pesonne de "gueule d'amour", je recommanderai ce site , bravo    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!!!   ::  

Comment va le beau Goupil aujourd'hui?
Jolie journée en perspective, ça fait du bien   ::  
gros câlins à lui!!!
A très vite

----------


## VeroToulouse

Un gros poutou de Toulouse à Goupilou! De bonnes nouvelles j'espère... Il était fatigué hier, d'après ce que j'ai lu   ::

----------


## saphoshiba

un grand merci à GA et on veut des photos de petit goupil dans ses beaux habits sans oublier la casquette   :applause2:  :applause2: 
caresses à goupil   :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## esiocnarf

petit Goupil avait le diable au corps aujourd'hui.....    ::    m'a dit Moman GOUPIL... (je cafte...   ::    c'est pas beau... ) 

 c'est peut être parce que justement Moman a téléphoné ce matin au "coupeur de feu" recommandé par Emajii....    ::    peut être bien....
 en tous les cas, Petit Goupil avait envie de s'amuser  aujourdh'ui.. il a commencé  par piquer une socquette  en se faufilant dans la chambre d'Aurelia..   ::    qi'il ne voulait pas rendre...    ::     il courait partout avec la faisant sauter en l'air... plus Moman lui disait de la rapporter.. plus il courait comme un petit fou....    ::   ::   ::  

Moman Goupil pense que le "coupeur de feu" y est pour quelque chose.. il semblait avoir moins mal.. et comme c'est un bébé.. 
il voulait descendre jouer avec les autres au jardin.. mais làààà...    ::    NON!! c'est NON!!! trop de soleil en Lorraine...    ::   et oui.. on se croirait sur la côte d'Azur....    ::  

A cette heure,c'est presque l'heure du pansement et tonton Fabrice ne va pas tarder à arriver... il vous dira, lui... pour les bobos comment ça se passe...   :calinou: 

Encore un jour de gagné... bientôt Vous aures les photos de notre mascotte habillée.. promis!!!

----------


## caroline D

C'est super toutes ces bonnes nouvelles!!!!   ::   ::   ::  

Bravo Goupil de te battre comme tu le fais tout en amusant tes parents!!!   ::  
Et quelques bêtises de temps en temps c'est normal pour un bébé chien!!!   ::    C'est même super bon signe!!!   :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:   Môman et Pôpa Goupil!!!   ::  
Merci aussi à son tonton Fabrice pour les supers soins apportés!!!   ::  

Une tonne de bisous à Goupilou!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
J'ai hâte de le voir avec ses beaux habits   ::  

Bisous à tous   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ah oui !!! il faudra que petit Goupil nous fasse un défilé de mode    ::

----------


## tristana54000

oui metz ça fait un peu loin. je suis contente que goupil va mieux, pleins de bisous

----------


## esiocnarf

je reprendrai le tableau des dons dès que je peux... ne vous inquiètez pas ceux qui ne sont pas encore sur  la liste.. 
 l'intendance a du mal à suivre....    ::   :lol2:

----------


## Fracalossi

Des nouvelles de notre Goupil national!!On a refait le pansement à midi (hé oui c'était mon dernier patient de ma tournée!) alors parfaite forme tonique!Les oreilles n'ont plus d'oedème et il les redresse comme un fox!la petite rigole du nez et du front s'est formée et la peau repigmentalise sur le front!la peau reste fragile (feuille de cigarette).Pour la patte c'est une autre histoire, toujours à vif mais les berges se reserrent, les soins restent douloureux à cet endroit et le risque infectieux très présent...le métacam a été réduit pour ne pas trop altérer sa fonction rénale (Reagan...pffff hahaha...).
Il est douloureux à la patte avant, nous allons demander une radio car nous avons l'impression qu'il y a un oedème à l'articulation.
Nous parlons avec madame Goupil souvent de vous et on lui dit:"si tu savais le nombre de coeurs qui pense à toi (pendant que l'on panse à lui, re-hahaha).
Après transmission au véto une chirurgie réparatrice sera surement necessaire...
Voilà pour ce soir!!!!!!!!
Je dois tout de même m'incliner sur les soins prodigués par Martine qui a tout les jours fait évoluer la technique de pansement adapté au loulou!
Un bémol, les nouvelles à ce jour sont favorables, le risque n'est pas écarté...les brûlures sont souvent très vicieuses...le soleil est l'ennemi de Goupil et la chaleur fait développer énormément de germes et de bactéries.Goupil est pour le moment un "chiot de la lune"...mais entourré de beaucoup d'étoiles...VOUS!

----------


## caroline D

Super!!!!  :banane:  :banane:  :banane: 

merci beaucoup pour ces bonnes nouvelles!!!   ::  
C'est génial que Goupil aille mieux de jours en jours et évidemment il faut rester prudent, mais on positive!!!!   ::   ::   ::  

Courage Goupil et patience avant de te dorer au soleil, ça va venir ne t'inquiète pas, mais en toute sécurité petit coeur!!!  :calinou: 
Petit coeur de Lune c'est super aussi!!!    ::   et moins dangereux pur le moment   ::  

 :merci:  à tous ses soigneurs, ses parents et ses "bonnes étoiles"!!!  :amour4: 

Gros bisous petit Goupil et à demain pour les nouvelles!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
 ::

----------


## dadatsun

de quelle sorte de vêtement  a t il besoin?    en coton c st sûr mais : couvrant les 4 pattes et le torse?  quelles parties de la te^tes doivent être couvertes ? 

pouvez vous m envoyer  en MP ses *mensurations* à ce jeune homme ? : 
 longueur cou -queue, tour de torse, longueur des pattes (jusqu aux "chevilles"), largeur entre les os des épaules,  

ainsi que pr la tête : tour de tête (au-dessus-  sous la gorge) ..

 tout ça pour lui faire qqchose qui le protège bien sans le gêner ou frotter ....  je chercherai un tissu qui soit doux mais qui ne laisse pas passer les uv , si possible isolant de la chaleur avec une doublure intérieure en coton 

ça lui permettrait d être quelques heures par semaine un fils du soleil aussi ! ! !    ::  

euh .... si possible assez vite car après il faut le temps de le faire    ::   ....

----------


## dadatsun

::   ... j avais pas vu les mesures très détaillées 2 pages plus haut... dsl .... et l envoi généreux des boutiques pr chiens....

alors après tous ces cadeaux , de quoi a t il besoin ce loulou ??

----------


## Daysie433

merci esiocnarf et fracalossi pour ces commentaires remplis d'amour, de gentillesse et d'humour  :amour: 

gros bisous au petit Goupil   ::   ::

----------


## Lili37

Je viens seulement de découvrir le post du petit Goupil   :amour3: 

Je vous envoie un petit chèque de 5e dès ce soir  en enverrais un de 20e au début du mois prochain    :Embarrassment: k: 

Gros bisous au petit courageux, nous sommes de tout coeur avec lui   :bisous2:

----------


## VeroToulouse

Je fais un don de 30 euros, dites-moi où envoyer le chèque, svp.
Longue vie à Goupilou que nous allons tous suivre avec tout notre amour et nos pensées.  :amour:

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!!!!   ::  

alors comment va le beau Goupil aujourd'hui?  :banane: 
Il y a chez moi un peu moins de soleil alors peut-être qu'il va pouvoir faire (prudemment bien sûr   ::   ) un petit tour dehors  :danse: 
Plein de papouilles à lui!!!!  :amour: 
 ::

----------


## teuleu

> Je fais un don de 30 euros, dites-moi où envoyer le chèque, svp.
> Longue vie à Goupilou que nous allons tous suivre avec tout notre amour et nos pensées.  :amour:


les dons sont à envoyer au 
refuge de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840THIERVILLE sur Meuse 

chèques à l'ordre du refuge de l'Etang Bleu 

 :merci:   ::

----------


## flossie

un immense merci à vous tous et toutes pour ce petit coeur

----------


## phildo

Merci beaucoup de prendre sur votre temps pour nous donner des nouvelles de notre petit chouchou à tous, c'est très important pour nous de connaitre l'évolution de son état.

----------


## Heloisedu27

Vous allez certainement trouvé sa débile, en plus je suis sur que le vétérinaire a des traitements bien plus efficace mais, 
Vous pouvez lui mettre de la biafine non? Je ne rigole pas, dans c'est condition je n'ai pas envie de faire de blague j'essaye de donner des petites idées qui ne coûte pas cher et ne nécessite pas un vétérinaire pour l'appliquer ... 

Si il a des plaies ouvertes ( même minime ou profonde ) mettez du miel dessus! Du miel de thym plus précisément, =) ! Le miel a un très fort pouvoir cicatrisant!  =) A chaque bobos pour moi ou mes animaux, un peu de miel un compresse, un bout de sparadra et le tour est joué! Le faire 2fois par jour!    ::  

Bonne chance! 

PS: Je ne peux pas faire de dons ni rien! =( Sauf partagé et en parler autour de moi! )

 ::

----------


## saphoshiba

les paies de petit coupil ne sont pas des petits bobos mais des brulûres au 2eme  voir 3eme degrés beaucoup plus grave que les petits bobos 
les personnes qui s'occupe de goupil sont trés compétents  on à confiance en eux et un grand merci à toute l'equipe
pleins de   ::   ::   ::    pour goupil

----------


## Jade01

> lisa-c-moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Je lis sur face book de 30 millions damis quils le prennent en charge
> 			
> 		
> ...


*Bonsoir , 

Goupil n'est plus pris en charge par 30 Millions d'amis??*    :hein:

----------


## esiocnarf

La présidente devait rencontrer les responsables de 30 millions d'amis ces jours ci justement.. je pense que ça n'a pas changé puisqu'il a même eu droit à la première page de leur édito....   :Embarrassment: k: 

  pour mémoire, je disais aussi celà dans mon message : 



> La présidente me charge de vous dire sa reconnaissance pour tout ce que vous faites. pour vos messages de soutien, vos conseils, vos initiatives, pour avoir trouver ce généreux fabricant de vêtement (merci poppo), pour toute cette énergie déployée qui nous donne un formidable élan et nous prouve que nous avons eu raison !  
> 
> *Maintenant, va se poser une autre question ??? vos dons ????? que voulez vous que lon en fasse ???  
> Avant toute chose, cest à vous de nous dire ce que vous souhaitez.*


 la réponse a été unanime pour que le refuge garde les dons .. donc, il est bien évident que nous somme très heureux de cet élan de générosité, notre refuge devant faire face actuellement  à de très gros frais sans subvention  suite à l'appel d'offre de la codecom qui a octroyé le marché à une entreprise privé... ... cet argent, servira avec l'ensemble des dons bien entendu à la survie du refuge en attendant une éventuelle reprise de ce marché au prochain appel d'offre .et nous en sommes tous très reconnaissants 

Ce post n'est d'ailleurs plus dans les appels aux dons, mais dans les adoptés... libres sont les personnes de rescue ou autre d'aider le refuge ou le petit GOUPIL qui a besoin aussi de vêtements, d'attentions et d'autre choses qui ne fairont pas parti des soins proprement dits...

UN GRAND MERCI  :bisous2:   à vous tous pour l'intérêt porté à notre petite mascotte, Moman Goupil ne tardera pas à vous donner les dernières nouvelles, et moi à vous donner les comptes    ::

----------


## celine.624

Je pense que les personnes ne lisent pas forcément attentivement les 8 pages du post, il serait donc bon de leur signaler que Goupil n a plus besoin de dons d argent pour les frais vétos.

----------


## esiocnarf

voilà qui est fait.. MERCI.....    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Pour répondre à Celine624, et pour ne pas abuser des généreux donateurs quelques explications concernant l'argent récolté.   ::  
1)  les soins vétos sont pris en charge par la Fondation 30 millions d'amis  :reverence:  :merci: 

Pour le reste, pansements stériles, crèmes 1 tube de biafine par jour et un tube d'écran total tous les 2 jours, les bandages stériles, les filets de protections changés et jetés plusieurs fois par jour, les accessoires stériles, gants, pinces , compresses,  et divers accessoires, et ...... les   frais d'avocat    ::   ::   ::   qui seront à prévoir puisque plainte est déposée... tout celà mis bout à bout... justifie amplement l'appel aux dons et les comptes qui seront rendus par notre refuge à tous.
Si les dons continuaient d'affluer,    ::   et s'il en reste..   :hein:  (ce qui serait étonnant...) le refuge s'engage à les utiliser  pour les soins d'un autre petit blessé ou malade qui pourrait en avoir besoin, ce que, j'ose espérer vous aviez pensé que nous fairions. 
pour petit Goupil je redis donc   :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 

 suite à cet intermède pratique et utile..... voici  les dernières photos de la journée...justifiant la première partie.... et les nouvelles techniques employées par nos infirmier(e)s  en chef    ::  






grâce à cette nouvelle technique... P'tit Goupil peut enfin réaliser son rêve.... 


 et sortir un peu dehors  et courir après les lapinous...   ::   ::   mais derrière le grillage!!!!!   :lol2: 


cette technique permet aussi  de pouvoir l'habiller en ????   ::    la surprise de la prochaine fois, peut être?????    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et la dernière..... je ne m'en lasse pas.....   avec les lapinous qui jouent aussi....    ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment il n'a pas perdu ses instincts de grand chasseur    ::   ::    Il est vraiment trop mignon   :amour3: 

Il garde ses pansements non-stop ?

Je renouvelle mon entière confiance à l'Etang bleu    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## saphoshiba

il est trop mimi et à gardé sa joie de vivre    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Laurellange

*Je déplace pour que vous puissiez donner des nouvelles de Goupil, et informer quand il sera adoptable    

Bonne chance à lui !*

----------


## armance

Je trouve les modos bien zélés : tout est bien expliqué depuis le début alors dites ce que vous voulez clairement,  ça évitera d'essayer de lire entre les lignes


Sinon bravo pour cette prise en charge et bises au courageux Goupil

----------


## poppo

P'tit Bout de chien si courageux, ravie de voir qu'il peut se "distraire"   ::   un peu avec les lapinous   :amour3: 
Après les calinous avec maman et papa Goupil    ::   , la vie commence a être belle.....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## VeroToulouse

Merci pour ces belles photos! Et je maintiens mon don, évidemment... À bientôt pour la suite   ::

----------


## celine.624

> Je trouve les modos bien zélés : tout est bien expliqué depuis le début alors dites ce que vous voulez clairement,  ça évitera d'essayer de lire entre les lignes
> 
> 
> Sinon bravo pour cette prise en charge et bises au courageux Goupil


Pourrais tu me dire ce que tu insinues ? 

Pour Esiocnarf : as tu vu l histoire de Bleuette ici, la chatte brulée ? Le 05 avril ça fera un an qu elle a été trouvé... Elle n est pas totalement guéri car Melle a tendance à se lécher / gratter là ou elle a sa cicatrice et se blesse donc. Ce qui l avait bien aidé à l époque ce sont des "algoplaques" c est pour humain, ça coute horriblement cher mais ça vaut le coup... La demoiselle porte un bo*y aujourd hui pour éviter qu elle ne se gratte. Je cherche le post.

----------


## celine.624

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t282566-be ... t=Bleuette

----------


## teuleu

> .
> Si les dons continuaient d'affluer,     et s'il en reste..   :hein:  (ce qui serait étonnant...) le refuge s'engage à les utiliser  pour les soins d'un autre petit blessé ou malade qui pourrait en avoir besoin, ce que, j'ose espérer vous aviez pensé que nous fairions.


Evidemment c'est ce que l'on avait pensé que vous feriez. Confiance *ABSOLUE* dans l'équipe de l'Etang Bleu.

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci    :Embarrassment: k:   Maman GOUPIL et tonton fracalossi (les infirmiers/soigneurs) lisent  ces lignes donc, ils fairont eux aussi connaissance du post  de Bleuette qui ne peut qu'apporter de bons conseils.    ::

----------


## caroline D

Merci l'Etang Bleu   :Embarrassment: k: 
Bravo encore à vous, à môman et pôpa Goupil, à son soigneur attitré et surtout à tit Goupil!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
 :merci:   de tout ce que vous faites pour le tit Dou!!! (qui est en passant très beau déguisée en momie   ::   )
Pour moi, 100% confiance en vous!!!!

Gros bisous  à Goupil et à vite pour des nouvelles!!!

----------


## Stormy

Je n'avais pas vu ce post, les images sont très très dures!!

heureusement que le petit bout s'en sort bien


félicitations à toute l'equipe et au petit Goupil qui s'est bien battu    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Moi non plus je n'avais pas vu ce poste, sa m'a fait un choc les photos, je m'attendais çà quelque chose de "dur" mais pas à ce point !

Pauvre chien...

----------


## GOUPIL

Aujourd'hui,  P'etit Goupil n'est pas en forme   ::   Quelques vomissements, léger abattement, couché sagement dans son panier, cela ne lui resemble pas.  Après prise de température je constate que notre bébé est légèrement fiévreux, j'appelle la véto qui me dit de ne pas m'affoler et d'attendre demain matin pour voir comment il se comporte.   :suspect: 

A priori, c'est "normal" dans le cas des grands brûlés d'avoir des hauts et des bas    ::    Le corps se bat en permanence contre la douleur et l'infection et cela a des répercussions sur le physique comme sur le moral. Elle me conseille de le laisser tranquille jusqu'a demain matin, de ne pas la forcer à manger : il n'a vraiment pas beaucoup d'appétit mais ça depuis le début et  d'attendre un petit peu ..........
Par contre, il ne résiste pas à une bonne portion de poulet roti    ::  

Je lui est enlevé ses pansements et mis un petit T.shirt afin qu'il soi un peu plus confortable. Les bandages le protège, mais le gène aussi. Avec la chaleur qu'il fait depuis quelques jours en Lorraine, sa le grattouille, le démange, l'énerve ! Il ne  se gratte pas,  donc  j'espère qu'il va faire une bonne nuit   :dodo: 

J'ai eu cet  AM au téléphone Laétitia "Gueule d'Amour" qui était ravie de savoir que son colis pour P'tit Goupil était bien arrivé est que les jolies petites tenues qu'elle lui a offert lui vont à ravir. Ce soir Esiocnarf vous mettra des photos du tit bout en " Pyjama", migon à croqué  :amour3:     Merci Laétitia 

Des nouvelles (bonnes) demain

----------


## esiocnarf

*    courage petit Goupil  on pense à toi*   :bisous3:  :calinou:  dans ton joli pyjama   ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Fracalossi

Le combat des grand brulés est très long....la peau est une barrière à tout...vivement demain...

----------


## Kyt's

Courage petit !    ::

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre petit père, ce n'est pas encore gagné pour lui mais il est bien entouré et soigné   :Embarrassment: k: 

bon courage petit Goupil  :bisous3:  :amour:

----------


## momo

Courage petit GOUPIL...
Tu es un bien courageux petit loulou   ::   ::   ::  
Tu es tout mignon avec ton joli petit pyjama   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Bonne nuit petit Goupil, tu es dans les meilleurs mains possible!  :bisous2:

----------


## phildo

IL EST BIEN JOLI AVEC SON HABIT. J'espère de tout coeur qu'il ira mieux demain. il est loin d'imaginer le nombre de personnes qui l'aiment et surveillent son état de santé. courage petit Goupil et bas toi çà vaut le coup; le malheur est derrière , ton bonheur est devant.........

----------


## Chinooka

Il est à croquer ce petit Goupil dans son pyjama   :kao3: 

Bonne nuit petit coeur courageux, chaque jour qui passe est un pas vers la guérison   :bisous2: 

Bonne nuit à tous    ::

----------

Qu'il est courageux!

----------


## tristana54000

courage petit goupil.

merci de prendre soin de lui

----------


## saphoshiba

ohhhhhhh trop beau petit goupil dans son pyjama 
on est tous avec toi   :amour:   ::   courage 
merci à toute l'équipe

----------


## saphoshiba

que se passe t'il  pourquoi plus de nouvelles de pti goupil    ::   ::   ::

----------

oh oui petit bonhomme , faut que tu tiennes le coup !!! oh lala ... on attend les nouvelles ....

----------


## Fracalossi

Bonsoir à tous,

Des pti problèmes personnels ont ralenti les nouvelles, ma chatte s'est fait stérilisée mais le véto a découvert une piométrite et un début de péritonite, rien n'était prévu et en fait c'est la stérilisation qui l'a sauvée, 72 heures de vétérinaire et de stress.Esiocnarf est très occupée en ce moment  et Madame Goupil jongle entre les soins, la gestion du refuge, le téléphone et d'autre urgences à gérer...
Petit Goupil va bien, j'y suis allé cet après midi, y a des photos mais que Esiocnarf sait les mettre sur Rescue...
les plaies des la pattes n'est toujours pas refermée mais les berges se rapprochent de plus en plus la peau reste à hydrater +++, par contre je pense qu'un oedeme réapparait au niveau du front.La peau est reformée mais ne fait pas son rôle protecteur.Le bon signe est que ça se repigmentalise par endroit.Une visite chez le véto va être prévue.
Il est joueur, câlin et se laisse toujours aussi facilement faire les pansements...rien est toujours gagné et on ne relache pas l'attention...mais ce pti coquin continu à faire son chiot!

----------


## tresgos

magnifique et courageux fiston dans son pyjama
je sais que la biafine est utilsé pour les brulures de 1 degre mais cela empéche les tiraillements et donne de l elasticité a la peau et le jersey tubulaire est trés doux mon ami bonne nuit tavie commence   :amour:

----------


## astings

Quel courage il a ce petit bout. Il est à croquer    ::   Bravo et bonne continuation pour les soins

----------


## indiana

Courage,petit bonhomme!   ::   tu es magnifique et tellement attendrissant...   ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
 :merci:  :merci:  à tous ceux qui prennent soin de toi!

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir à tous   ::  

Tu es à croquer petit Goupil dans ton beau pyjama!!!   ::   ::  
Je suis soulagée de savoir que ça va mieux  :essuie: 
 :merci:   une nouvelle fois à toute l'équipe qui l'entoure de près et à tous ses parrains/marraines qui veillent sur lui à distance!!!    ::  

Courage petit Goupil d'amour!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
Ca va aller mieux petit à petit  :bisous3: 

plein de gros câlins guérisseurs mon tit Goupil et à vite pour des nouvelles!!!
 ::

----------

Bon courage à vous avec tout ça !!   :amour:

----------

J'ai eu peur qu'il ne te soit arrivé quelque chose de plus grave.

----------


## momo

Courage pour ta minette Fracalossi et    ::   à petit GOUPIL   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristana54000

contente que le petit goupil se porte bien, son histoire me touche beaucoup, j'espère qu'il ira de mieux en mieux. bisous

----------


## tristana54000

contente que le petit goupil se porte bien, son histoire me touche beaucoup, j'espère qu'il ira de mieux en mieux. bisous

----------


## lya_api

De tout coeur avec le merveilleux Goupil et avec tous ceux qui l'aide...
Il est très touchant   :amour4:

----------


## walabette

Je ne trouvais plus le post de Goupil !

Merci à Fracalossi et Maman Goupil de si bien retaper ce petit.

Il est vraiment trop chou dans son pyjama; quel courage il a ce petit bonhomme !

----------

Des nouvelles de Goupilou?

----------


## tristana54000

je suis passée à la spa hier et j'ai demandé des nouvelles de goupil, apparemment il se porte bien. j 'espère qu'il ne souffre pas de trop, je me suis attachée à ce chien. voilou,

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir à tous   ::  

Merci tristana pour ces news   ::  

Peut-on avoir un peu plus d'info du beau Goupil   :amour:   de maman Goupil ou de son tonton, svp?
J'espère de tout coeur qu'il va bien!!!!   ::   ::   ::  

Plein de grosses papouilles à lui et à très vite!!!
 :merci:   de tout ce que vous faites pour lui   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

désolée.. j'ai du m'absenter quelques jours.....    ::  

Petit Goupil va mieux, il devient même un peu trop remuant et voudrait jouer .... mais la peau est tellement fragile qu'il doit rester sage... 
c'est bien difficile pour un bébé..  :ange2: 
 Demain il aura la visite de 30 millions d'amis..   ::    vous aurez donc les nouvelles toutes fraiches    ::   est surement un joli reportage!!!!! 
je vous tiens au courant.... 

 je vous donnerai également le tableau des dons mis à jour...    :Embarrassment: k:  et là, vous allez voir comme vous avez été généreux !!!   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir esiocnarf   ::  

Merci beaucoup pour les news!!!!

C'est génial si Goupil s'agite c'est qu'il va de mieux en mieux!!!!   ::   ::   ::  
Tenez-nous au courant, et j'attends le "reportage avec impatience"!!!!
Plein de gros bisous à Goupil!!!  :amour:  :amour: 
A très vite!!!!

----------


## saphoshiba

merci pour les nouvelles 
contente que goupil va mieux on patiente pour le reportage !!! 
 ::   ::   à goupil

----------


## Fracalossi

J'ai envoyé des photos à Popo, je le vois cet après midi pour les soins!les progrès sont spectaculaire vous allez voir sa patte!et la repigmentation de son crane!

----------


## poppo

Voici les photos envoyé par Fracalossi que je mets en faisant de l'interim    ::   pendant l'absence de Escionarf laquelle j'embrasse au passage  :bisous2: 

Ptit Goupil qui fait son star aujourd'hui pour 30 mIllions d'amis  :amour3: 
Sa patte:

----------


## Tekenn74

Wahhouh c'est surprenant la cicatrisation!!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------

Je suis hyper c ontente

----------


## momo

Toujours aussi mignon ce petit   ::

----------


## léna17

petite photo de goupil qui est passé dire bonjour au refuge 








 a suivre un e petite vidéos ^^

----------


## Daysie433

::   très câlin le loulou, j'adore son petit manteau "chef de gang"   ::

----------

Il est vraiment tou mimi ce petit bout

----------


## Chinooka

Il est trop craquant   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Comment ça s'est passé avec 30 M d'Amis ?

----------


## léna17

bien normalement il vont venir faire un reportage la semaine prochaine si je ne dit pas de bêtise de toute façon  des que l'on sais la date a laquel le petit goupil passera a la télé ont sera content de l'annoncer a tout le monde    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

après le refuge pour le repérage 30 millions d'Amis... Goupil est venu me faire une petite visite   ::  

Je ne l'avais pas revu depuis sa sortie de chez le véto.... mon Dieu quel changement!!!!! qu'il est plein d'énergie et de bonheur ce petit bougre!   :kao3: 

[flash=425,350:eyoudyec]http://www.youtube.com/v/xQMryvQCKrA[/flash:eyoudyec]

----------


## Patty1975

Superbe video!    :Embarrassment: k: 

Tes amis du Luxembour sont tous heureux de voir que tu vas bien. Et je dois te laisser de leurs parts et de la mienne biensur tous plains de bisous    ::   ::   ::  

Voila c'est fait 

 :amour4:

----------


## esiocnarf

*et puis, chose promise.. chose due...  voici le tableau des dons.....*   :Embarrassment: k: 

Marc SCHO.	500,00  
Daniel MOLI.	20,00  
LOPEZ	                     25,00  
Régine MAU.	50,00  
Joèle FEL.                       20,00  
Claire IFF.	                     20,00  
Martine MIC.	25,00  
Myriam BYRC.	100,00  
Géraldine SCHO.	50,00  
Guy Gilles FRI.	40,00  
Evelyne PAN.	25,00  
Jean ECK.	                    100,00  
France EVR.	50,00  
Jeannot HERM.	50,00  
Sandra KULM.	50,00  
Lynn LESP.	                     50,00  
Françoise MASS.	50,00  
Astrid PHIL.	25,00  
Karin POLF.	100,00  
Julia REDZL.	50,00  
Larissa ROB.	15,00  
Marianne WOL.	150,00  
SAPHOSHIBA	30,00 
Jean Pierre LAB	50,00 
Laura VALE.	20,00 
DAYSIE	                     20,00 
Marcel QUER.	30,00 
Amandine VAND.	15,00 
Jean Noel BARR.	20,00 
Magali DEN.	50,00 
Véronique BIDO.	15,00 
MARUSCHKA	40,00 
EMAJII	                     20,00 
POPPO	                     20,00 
Sandrine ORT.	100,00 
René MEUN.	5,00 
PHILDO	                     15,00 
Fils DE Phildo	15,00 
Laurence BEAUV.	20,00 
Françoise BOUT.	100,00 
Lucie CONTI.	50,00 
Marlène AUBER	30,00 
Coralie DRIC.	20,00 
Marianne JAC.	30,00 
TEULEU	                     20,00 
Sabr. Nath. RUSS.	300,00 
Pollet TEMP.	10,00 
M.L. BONO.	                     100,00 
Jacquy BORD.	20,00 
Nicole GADI.	30,00 
Daniele DEF.	15,00 
Fabienne DESA.	30,00 
Patricia DRO.	20,00 
Aurelie DUMO.	20,00 
Daniele GOI.	40,00 
Eric HUMM.	                     15,00 
Yvan KIF	                     50,00 
Patricia LEV.	50,00 
Hilde MIO.	                    10,00 
Agnes MONN	20,00 
Pierre HER.	15,00 
Thérès RED.	8,00 
Belinda SAL.	30,00 
Henry TEMP.	15,00 
Corine STECI.	100,00 
Frédérique TEMP.	10,00 
Gaby LAL.	                      50,00 
Germaine WEY.	50,00 
Chantal ROU.	50,00 
Elilie BUD.	                      20,00 
Jessica PRI	20,00 
Virginie SCHM.	32,00 
MAYLYNE	                      20,00 

TOTAL	3 450,00  

Un immense MERCI à vous tous pour votre générosité.....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ah oui, quand même...    ::   ::  

Il est magnifique avec son sweat shirt    ::

----------


## tresgos

super le chef de gang bonne cicatrisation 
 :bisous2:

----------


## Tekenn74

Plus je suis cette histoire et plus je me dis que Môman Goupil ne pourra jamais se séparer de son bébé Goupil!!    ::

----------


## galmiche

oui j'ai l'impression que môman ne pourra pas se séparer de son bébé goupil

----------


## saphoshiba

trés belles les photos goupil est magnifique et ses brûlures sont propres et en partie bien cicatrisés 
bravo à toute l'équipe vous avez fait du bon boulot    ::   ::   ::  

môman goupil ne pourras pas se séparer de bebe goupil car il y a trop d'amour entre vous deux
et bebe goupil sera trés malheureux  si li devait quitter sa môman goupil 
en tout cas il est trop beau avec ses habits   ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## caroline D

Bonsoir à tous!!!   ::  

Il est magnifique petit Goupil avec son beau sweat!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
C'est super pour ses cicatrices, ça progresse bien!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::  

Et puis il a l'air de s'éclater avec  son gros ballon   ::  
Même s'il est un peu gros pour ta gueule, ne désespère pas mon beau, tu finiras par l'avoir    ::  

Plein de bisous à Goupil!!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
Et à toute son équipe aussi   ::  
A très vite!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

:merci:   ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  un très grand  :merci:   aussi à* Dominique et Papounet* le pharmacien pour l' envoi d'un colis rempli de bandes, crèmes etc.... 
Bébé Goupil va pouvoir en profiter... et les finances aussi????    ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Quel beau colis!!!Papounet si ca vous interresse ils recrutent des vétérinaire sapeur pompier volontaire dans les sdis!

----------


## Ariaaane

ptiiit chouuuu    ::  
Il a l'air de super bien cicatriser non ?

----------


## GOUPIL

Bonjour à tous,
La meute et p'tit Goupil  me laisse enfin 5 minutes de répit    ::   je suis sur les rotules (enfin, j'y serais si j'en avais encore ...   ::   )
Je ne trouve plus le temps de venir sur le post : les pansements et les soins permanents de bébé, l'aide et la tendresse que je dispense à ma trés vieille Nala, labrador de 17 ans qui m'a donnée 16 ans d'un amour merveilleux mais qui malheureusement vit ses derniers mois    ::      Monsieur Jerry-lee, un de nos matous insuffisant rénal, qu'il faut perfuser plusieurs par jours, Babyboule, mon adorarable bouledogue hydrocéphale de 5 ans qui souffre d'un cancer  :grrr:   de la peau ect ....ect..... Tous sont ma priorité sur le reste. Désolée de ne pas venir plus souvent vous donnez des nouvelles du petiot.

Si le physique ne suit pas toujours , je vous rassure le moral est bon. Avec le temps magnifique que nous avons en Lorraine p'tit Goupil voudrait passer ses journées au jardin, à la chasse aux lapins ou à jouer au ballon. Son état ne le lui permet pas alors le tit bonhomme boude et fait des bétises : rogne tout ce qu'il trouve, course les chats et les octodons, mange mes chaussures, enlève ses pansements, bref il s'occupe   :tsss: 

Depuis bientôt  3 semaines une petite fifille nous a rejoint   :ami:  C'est Lola, la jolie petite bichon que esiocnarf vous à présentez sur les photos de Goupil au jardin.
Elle a été retirée à une personne qui la faisait vivre dans le coffre d'une clio,oui vous avez bien lut dans le coffre d'une clio, au noir et toute seule  depuis de longs, longs mois   :sontfous:  La petite mèmère de 12 ans, n'avait pas le droit d'entrer dans la nouvelle résidence de sa "maitresse".......! 
Lola est arrivée toute timide et timorée, mais p'tit Goupil à eu vite fait de la  "désalé"   ::   Il est vraiment rigolo et attachant envers elle : visite de toute la maison, du jardin, des meilleurs paniers, du placard ou Môman cache les nonos, de la caisse à joujoux  plus rien n'a de secrets. Ils dorment ensemble et sont complices comme cochons pour me faire tourner en bourrique.     ::  

J'ai du mal à me projeter dans l'avenir et  à imaginer  le jour ou bébé sera guérit. Je ne veux pas y pensé !!  Nous vivons tous l'instant présent et en profitons le plus possible.

La pause est finie !!! Les loulous sont reposés est près à repartir pour quelques bétises ..........  A bientôt.

----------


## capucine2345

:reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence: 

Que dire sinon que le jour ou le clonage est autorisé, je commande 10 môman GOUPIL    ::  

Les tits goupilou hélàs il y en aura toujours    ::

----------


## tristana54000

je suis contente que petit goupil se porte bien, je sais qu'il est dans de bonnes mains. je vous embrasse tous

----------

Le gros colis a été envoyé grâce à des membres du Forum des cairns de A à Z . On est nombreux(ses ) à avoir participer à sa réalisation . C'est vrai qu'avoir Papounet, pharmacien , dans le forum nous a bien aidé.

----------


## esiocnarf

MERCI au forum des cairns terriers   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  ....

----------


## lealouboy

Vraiment, je suis admirative de tout ce qui a été fait pour ce petit père   :amour:   ::  

Je souhaite une vie remplie de bonheur à p'tit Goupil ainsi qu'à toutes les personnes qui ont contribué à son sauvetage   :kao3:

----------


## momo

:merci:  GOUPIL pour les nouvelles du petiot   ::   ::   ::  
Courage pour vos loulous qui ont besoin de vous.
Et   :merci:  pour LOLA la copine au bébé.
Elle n a pas de post la puce?
 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## poppo

> :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence: 
> 
> Que dire sinon que le jour ou le clonage est autorisé, je commande 10 môman GOUPIL    
> 
> Les tits goupilou hélàs il y en aura toujours





Oh oui!!! Des môman Goupil partout, partout ,partout..........  :amour3:

----------


## caroline D

:merci:   beaucoup môman Goupil!!!
Pour tout ce que vous faites pour vos loulous, et pour les news de Goupilou!!!

Contente qu'il aille bien et fasse des bêtises   ::    (c'est bon signe  :kao1:  )
plein de courage à vous!!!  :calinou: 
Gros bisous au petit  Goupil   :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
a très vite pour des nouvelles   ::  
 ::

----------

trop megnon le Goupilou "bien nommé"   ::  
Une vraie tête de petite crapule !! !

Pas étonnant qu'avec un nom pareil il fasse des bêtises  ce "vieux renard"  :humour: 

Pour sa "nourrice" et ceux qui s'en occupent

 :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence: 

rere

----------


## phildo

merci pour les photos et la vidéo qui nous montrent le petit goupil en pleine forme.

 Toutes ses souffrances, ce super élan de solidarité pour le soigner , et puis beaucoup beaucoup d'amour, ont donné ce résultat montrant qu'il ne faut jamais perdre espoir.

    Soit heureux petitGoupil, il y a tant de gens qui t'aiment..........

----------


## esiocnarf

aujourdh'ui Goupil est la star de 30 millions d'amis qui est venu spécialement le filmer avec tous ses copains chez maman GOUPIL!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

cette aprèm.. ils sont au refuge.. je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Génial    ::  

Tu nous diras la date à laquelle ça passera à la télé    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

pour la date.. ce sera bientôt.. 
pour vous faire patienter pour  le vrai reportage,  fait par des professionels.... voici les photos du reportage au refuge  prises tout à l'heure par moi même....  :lol2:  :lol2: 
pas de musique..  car on m'a changé mon site vidéo...    ::   :bouletjour: 
allez.. zou!!!!!!    ::  

[flash=425,350:g8j1vm0y]http://www.youtube.com/v/vVZrLwLS7VY[/flash:g8j1vm0y]

----------


## tristana54000

toujours agréable de voir le petit goupil, mille pensées a vous

----------


## Daysie433

::   bravo et bisous à petit Goupil   ::   ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Bonjour à tous,
 un peu de nouvelles médicales!Les plaie sont quasi toute refermées sauf cette patte qui résiste mais qui cicatrise bien.Hydrataion toujours d'actualité et protection de la peau du soleil et des germes.Le drapeau de la victoire se lève doucement...mais nous restons vigilents!Le reportage de Goupil est aussi le votre ça va être sa façon de vous dire merci!Regardez le en famille et avec vos loulous ils comprendrons pourquoi vous passez tant de temps devant votre ordinateur...!Merci à tout les autres associations qui transmettent sur leur forum!
N'oublions pas avec tout cela que le refuge est toujours en danger...financier

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'il est beau dans son petit ensemble rayé bleu   :amour3:

----------


## saphoshiba

toujours aussi mimi le petit goupil merci à tous

----------


## esiocnarf

> Qu'il est beau dans son petit ensemble rayé bleu


z'avez vu?? il avait  même le sac à dos!!!!!!!    ::  

 ::   sinon, le reportage photo ne faisait allusion qu'au refuge où l'équipe n'est arrivée que passé 17 heures!! la plus grande partie se trouvera chez GOUPIL.. où est soigné bébé Goupil..   :leche:  vous allez connaitre tous ses copains, lapins, octodons, chiens et chats.....    ::   ::   ::  

je vous donne la date de diffusion dès que nous la connaissons    ::

----------


## poppo

:merci:  nous l'attendons avec impatience !!

----------

*L'émission de "30 Millions d'amis" sur Goupilou passera samedi 7 mai à 12h50.
A vos postes! Et aux enregistrements! [*

----------


## Coline54

Quelqu'un pourra t'il l'enregistrer svp ? je ne suis jamais là le samedi.... mon jour refuge

----------


## esiocnarf

yessssssssssss!!!!! on est prêts! t'inquiète pas Fabrice!!!!    ::  

Merci Unarawenn et les forum des cairns.....    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   touours aussi efficaces!

----------


## saphoshiba

merci au refuge de l'etag bleu 
reçu samedi l'emouvante lettre de goupil qui m'a fait chaud au coeur et je l'embrasse trés fort  vivement le 7 mai

----------


## dadatsun

sera t il fait allusion au choix de la communauté de communes concernant cette "super fourrière" qui a refusé de soigner le ptit chou malgré les souffrances horribles ????

----------


## esiocnarf

??? aucune idée, dadatsun.. le scénario est choisi par 30 millions d'amis.... 

Pas beaucoup de nouvelles car chez maman GOUPIL beaucoup de chagrins et d'anxiété ces jours ci. La vieille Nala ne va plus bien du tout.. et la petite boulboule reçoit des rayons pour un cancer très agressif....    ::  
je vous transmettrai les nouvelles de Goupil dès que possible, lui, pour l'instant va plutot bien    ::

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour NALA et BOULBOULE    ::   ::   ::  

De gros    ::   à GOUPIL ainsi qu à sa maman.

----------


## tresgos

on pense bien a vous  :amour:  :bisous2:

----------


## phildo

Courage , maman Goupil , on pense à vous.  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Mille pensées pour môman Goupil et ses z'amours    ::

----------


## astings

Ma meute et moi même,on pense bien à vous   :bisous3:   Courage.

----------


## tristana54000

milles pensées pour maman goupil et ses loulous

bisous tout plein

----------


## saphoshiba

mes loulous et moi avons une pensée pour vous môman goupil courage

----------


## mely3969

Jai 5 c0reme solaires pour le loulou si interessé (perimé davril 2011)gamme dermatologique de pharma  :Smile:

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!!!   ::  
C'est super que Goupilou aille de mieux en mieux ça fait plaisir   ::   ::   ::  
En plus bientôt il sera une grande star   ::    (même s'il l'est déjà pour nous !!!).
J'enregistrerai l'émission et si j'arrive à le faire je la mettrai en ligne après   ::  

Je pense fort à vous maman Goupil et à vos loulous!!!  :bisous3: 
J'espère que ça va aller et en attendant mes loulous et moi on vous envoie plein de pensées et bonnes ondes!!!  :calinou: 
A très vite!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

> Jai 5 c0reme solaires pour le loulou si interessé (perimé davril 2011)gamme dermatologique de pharma


  ::    bien sure Meli.. avec grand plaisir... à l'adresse du refuge si tu veux bien???? 
SPA de l'Etang Bleu
Avenue de l'Etang Bleu
55840 THIERVILLE 

MERCI pour lui    ::

----------

Toutes mes pensées vont à Maman Goupil

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci à vous tous.. Maman GOUPIL st très affectée par le départ de sa vieille Nala....    ::  

 elle viendra dès que ça ira mieux vous donner des nouvelles... 

Je peux vous dire qu'il va bien!! c'est déjà ça, mais le coeur à rire n'y est pas ces jours ci.....   :?

----------


## Odyssée

J'ai vu l'histoire de ce chien dans le magasine 30 M............... de ce mois.

----------


## poppo

Maman Goupil   :bisous3:  :bisous3:  Nala a eu une vie merveilleuse chez vous.
Vous la retrouveriez un jour   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

De tout coeur avec môman Goupil pour sa petite Nala   :amour:   ::

----------


## saphoshiba

rip petit   nala pensons bien à vous môman goupil

----------


## momo

Repose en paix petite NALA   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Courage maman Goupil   ::   ::  

Et de gros calinous à bébé GOUPIL et ses amis  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## tristana54000

repose en paix nala. mille pensées pour maman goupil.

gros bisous

----------


## Tekenn74

De tout coeur avec vous Goupil, Nala est à jamais dans votre coeur.

----------


## dinkysabelle

Qu'elle repose en paix  Nala, je sais ce que c'est de perdre un animal, courage, biz DINKYSABELLE

----------


## Fracalossi

On pourra surement voir Nala dans le reportage du 7 mai car elle avait fait sa star,Maman Goupil a bcp de peine car même si on parle d'âge il n'y a pas de mots à mettre sur la perte de sa meilleure amie!Nala a été la moman de pleins de chiens et de chats,au paradis c'est sûr elle y a sa place comme ange gardien!et je suis sur qu'elle va continuer à donner sa force à Maman Goupil pour continuer son combat!Nala est aussi un exemple et un des premiers chiens qui a ammené Goupil jusqu'à maman Goupil.un regard un jour vous emmène très loin dans votre vie et accompagne votre coeur...   ::   .
Je vois pti Goupil ce week-end et malgrès tout moman Goupil veille au grain!
Je crois que l'on peut s'écouter un petit Jean Ferrat "houralou" pour ce qui ne connaissent pas...

----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nkUgYV5Lrs

----------


## Fracalossi

Merci Unarawenn je crois que c'est vraiment une des plus belle chanson hommage à un loulou.J'ai vu Goupil cet après midi:une vraie pile électrique!il a joué toute la journée!sa peau se repigmentalise presque complètement, il a vu un spéciliste de la peau à Lilles qui a dit que ct très bien soigné!
La peau est régulièrement hydratée et protégée du soleil.Il a la gniak de vivre ce chien, il s'exprime dans la joie!Bravo Goupil!!!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

magnifique et émouvante chanson de Jean Ferrat    ::   :amour: 

 tu as fait des photos de Goupil?????   :hein:

----------


## Fracalossi

Et oui!je vais essayer de te les envoyer

----------


## esiocnarf

:Embarrassment: k:    wouahouuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! comme il a changé le petit bonhomme!!!! 

mais   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:   Serving ne marche pas!!!!! ne veut pas envoyer!!!!!!   :demon:

----------

Ce serait bien de mettre les photos ici. ça me permettrai de les mettre sur le forum des cairns de A à Z qui suit de très près la guérison de Goupilou.

----------


## esiocnarf

j'essaie.... pas moyen!! Serving n'envoie plus mes photos.... ça reste bloqué..
 ::    ahhhhhhh ça y est!!!   ::  



toujours autant interressé par les lapinous......    ::

----------


## tristana54000

contente que petit goupil se porte bien et que c'est un petit joueur, ça fait tres plaisir à voir, 

bisous

----------


## capucine2345

Ohhhhhhhh lalala quelle magnifique évolution   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Je suis trop contente pour lui. Papouilles mon Goupilou!

----------


## poppo

::   ::   les soins de pro de Fabrice et l'amour de maman Goupil font des miracles!  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## tresgos

formidable cicatrisation
petit être
maintenant le bonheur et la notoriétè  :amour: 

on pense bien a vous maman goupil  :bisous2:

----------


## saphoshiba

rhooooooo qu'il est tout beau goupil et belle cicatrisation

----------


## Fracalossi

Je suis assez bluffé par rapport à son 2tat de départ, faut dire que maman Goupil n'a jamais laché les soins encore aujourd'hui

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il est vraiment mignon ce chien.   :amour:  Bravo à maman Goupil pour les bons soins    ::   et en retard une pensée pour Nala, que je n'ai pas connue.

----------


## phildo

::   JE SUIS SUPER HEUREUSE DE VOIR GOUPIL AINSI.

 EST  - IL SORTI D'AFFAIRE?

 ON PENSE A LE REGARDER DEMAIN A LA TELE.

----------


## esiocnarf

Oui il va super bien!!!! 
 :[center:3krfumlu]salut:    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


*
n&#39;oubliez pas c&#39;est demain samedi  l&#39;émission de 30 millions d&#39;amis dont voici le sommaire 
http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/france3/*[/center:3krfumlu]


















http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/france3/

----------


## Coline54

Quelqu'un pourra t'il ou elle l'enregistrer et le mettre en ligne svp ? je ne suis jamais à la maison le samedi après midi les loulous du refuge ont besoin de nous

----------


## esiocnarf

ne t'inquiète pas on mettra le lien de l'émission    ::    et demain, on fait une petite fête pour lui on vous faira une petite vidéo.....    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Coline54

Merkiiii esiocnarf   ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est à quelle heure l'émission ?

----------


## Chinooka

12h50    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe !!!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

très beau et très émouvant reportage   ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Bravo pour ce reportage!
Et c'est super de voir Petit Goupil en grand, et presque en vrai!
...euh il a l'air coquin le petit   ::  
Belle famille, encore bravo maman Goupil    ::  
Avec une belle pensée pour Nala    ::   , que l'on voit dans le reportage

----------


## candynet

Je viens de regarder l'émission de 30 millions d'amis, et j'ai donc eu la joie de voir le petit Goupil très heureux, très sage pendant ses soins.
Merci pour cette vie redonnée au petit loulou.

----------

Je viens de regarder l'emission! Trop court ! Quelle emotion de voir ce petit bout si diable après tant de souffrances.
Merci Martine pour tout ce que tu fais pour lui.

----------

Toutes mes pensées pour Nala.   ::

----------

Fidèle à 30 millions d'amis, je viens de voir l'émission.

Bravo pour ce sauvetage et pour ce petit loulou qui a tant souffert. Carresses et    ::  

J'espère que le ou les auteurs de cette atrocité seront retrouvés et punis sévèrement.

De plus, Martine est très belle.

Amicalement.

----------


## hitchcock

Superbe! Et grand succès dans les familles: les filles se sont pâmées devant Ptitgoupil...les mecs devant Mmangoupil...Ils vont être plus actifs en PA, je vous le dis!   :attention:

----------


## Chinooka

> Superbe! Et grand succès dans les familles: les filles se sont pâmées devant Ptitgoupil...les mecs devant Mmangoupil...Ils vont être plus actifs en PA, je vous le dis!   :attention:


  ::

----------


## tristana54000

quelle émission émouvante. 

milles pensées pour vous

----------


## saphoshiba

j'ai vu le reportage 30 M d'amis tip top trop beau 
petit goupil est super craquant et môman goupil est trés belle et trés émouvante
bravo à cette belle et  grande famille et une petite pensée pour nala 
bravo à l'équipe soignant beau travail

----------


## esiocnarf

nous avons fait la fête Goupil sous un soleil de plomb à Verdun!!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 
 je vous prépare les images et les vidéos.....    ::

----------


## SAC

Un très beau reportage que j' ai pu faire partager à toute ma petite famille...
Merci Martine pour tout ce que vous faite pour lui et les autres!!
 Une très grande pensée à Nala    ::  

Courage  à tous pour  l' Etang bleu   tenez bon !!!!!!

----------


## astings

Magnifique reportage , le petit Goupil est à croquer   :amour3:   Bravo à toute l'équipe pour ce sauvetage    ::   .
Une pensée émue pour Nala.

----------


## galmiche

super l'émission il est monté sur des ressorts le petit Goupil 
 pauvre petite Nala    ::  
merci a môman goupil pour tout ce qu'elle fait

----------

coucou,

j'ai vu l'émission , super sympa  :amour3:  :amour3: 
 ::   ::   ::   Martine Fabrice et CIe

ala santé de Goupil   ::   ::   ::  
rere

----------


## esiocnarf

bon.. evidemment ça ne vaudra pas le reportage télé    ::   :? 
c'est juste pour vous faire profiter de notre petite fête Goupilou  :kao2:  car pour l'instant je n'ai pas réussi à trouver le lien de l'émission.... 
alors...grâce à Youtube.... voici une journée de fête    ::  


[flash=425,350:1y00v7id]http://www.youtube.com/v/vDuFfpCOem4[/flash:1y00v7id]

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo Françoise !!!!

Je serais bien venue m'amuser avec vous tous mais je n'étais pas invitée    ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est parce que je sais que tu apprécies particulièrement mes reportages.. Régine....   :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Non mais franchement, tu me bluffes avec tes reportages vidéos    ::

----------

Merci.

----------

Sur l'émission, je n'ai trouvé le lien qu'avec le sommaire.

----------


## esiocnarf

il faut sans doute  attendre demain pour la mise en ligne   :hein2:

----------

super ....  :merci:  pour la vidéo      ::   ::

----------


## poppo

:merci:  pour la video Escionarf car entre les 2 EP de Breton qui étaient perdus ( sont de retour ouf!!!   ::   ) les coups de fils a Breton, les diffusions , les annonces sur chien perdu et autre plus un de mes matous chez le véto j'avoue avoir "oublié"    ::  
l'émission...........dur, dur de devoir attendre qu'elle soit mise en ligne....

----------


## Dodomimi

> Quelqu'un pourra t'il ou elle l'enregistrer et le mettre en ligne svp ?


Ce serait épatant si ça se faisait et qu'on ait le lien ;moi aussi je n'ai pas pu la voir ,et on est nombreux dans ce cas

----------


## ninon

> Ce serait épatant si ça se faisait et qu'on ait le lien ;moi aussi je n'ai pas pu la voir ,et on est nombreux dans ce cas


ben oui moi aussi je s'rai interessée par le lien car pendant que certains s'amusaient ou siro(p)taient(du sirop ,t'y crois à ça toi ?) leur apéro ,j'étais encore au taf! 
Et oui même le samedi y'en a qui bosse à l'heure de "30 millions...."
Pas juste  :mouchoir:   ::   ::   ::   :lol:  :lol: 
pour les "forças" du travail dominical" merci !

----------


## tristana54000

merci pour la vidéo! bises

----------

Le lien de 30 millions d'amis ne donne que le sommaire.

----------


## poppo

Moi non plus je ne trouve rien...........   ::   Quelqu'un a un lien? Ou un enregistrement à mettre en ligne?   :merci:

----------


## tresgos

j ai beaucoup cherché je n ai pas trouvé car je pense que l émission est trop récente ,ils doivent surement la rediffuser
se tenir au courant   you tube taper 30 millions d amis

----------


## phildo

j'ai bien enregistré l'émission sur dvd, je l'ai copié collé sur mon ordi mais hélas je ne sais pas  comment le partager avec vous .

 c'était une très belle émission et maman Goupil est une personne formidable.

 si vous avez des explications pas trop compliquées , je pourrai essayer.

----------


## phildo

Sinon , je viens de découvrir 3 rediffusions à venir : samedi 14 mai à 10h05 sur tv5 monde - dimanche 15 mai à 04h05 sur fr3 - dimanche 15 mai à 12h50 sur 
    fr3 .

   Par contre il m'est impossible de garantir que ces 3 rediff seront celle que vous cherchez , car les sujets ne sont pas précisés.

----------


## esiocnarf

comme vous... je n'y arrive pas!!!   :hein:

----------


## poppo

Escionarf.......vou pouvez peut être demander a vos "contacts" à 30 Million d'amis s'ils peuvent nous aider? On est plusieurs à être malheureux de ne pas l'avoir vu même si tout le monde ne le poste pas.....
 :merci:   ::

----------


## phildo

j'ai fait des efforts , je suis en train de mettre la vidéo sur mon facebook .mais pas l'émission entière car çà ne doit pas dépasser 20 minutes.
 par contre , le sujet qui nous intéresse est bien au complet.

  C'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé et çà va marcher, il faut simplement encore attendre 3 heures car çà charge lentement, mais c'est pas grave.

 donc si çà vous intéresse, demandez moi à être ami , c'est pas un soucis.

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Poppo.. Maman Goupil doit s'en charger    ::

----------

Moi je veux bien être ton ami Je te mets mon nom en mp

----------


## esiocnarf

je ne suis pas assez douée sur face book..   :lol2:  alors, va falloir que j'attende tout bêtement le lien de l'émission....   :ange2:

----------


## phildo

çà y est , j'ai réussi sur facebook et c'est très net, je suis contente de moi.


  donc pour être ami il faut chercher à dominique anclin , et prendre la première proposition. en tous cas , çà marche bien. à bientôt.

----------


## esiocnarf

yesss!!! formidable!!!  :Embarrassment: k:   j'essaie dès que possible..

 je vous donne tout de même les dernières infos avant d'aller au refuge..

 Le lien de l'émission ne sera pas disponible les annonceurs (publicités) n'ayant pas donné l'autorisation à 30 millions d'amis pour la redfif... 
En revanche, ils (30 millions d'amis) nous ont donné le droit de copier l'émission sur face Book , You Tube ou autres..... donc
si quelqu'un sait recopier le reportage face book sur You Tube....et remettre le lien ici...   ::     pas de problème!!!! 

*Nous étions 1 200 000 visiteurs à regarder l'émission... on a explosé l'audience       
bravo petit Goupil     *

----------


## phildo

je vous rappelle que je l'ai mise sur Facebook et qu'elle est ok

----------


## jenny02

> je vous rappelle que je l'ai mise sur Facebook et qu'elle est ok


Je t'ai demandé en amie hate de voir cette vidéo...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## rené la taupe

je pourrais avoir le lie svp

----------


## phildo

Je viens aussi de me rendre compte, que je peux l'envoyer par mail, je me la suis envoyée à moi même et çà marche bien (je suis en progrés).

  alors si çà vous dit ...

----------


## jenny02

Je te donne mon adresse mail : [email=Jenny5102@hotmail.fr:35ryisik]Jenny5102@hotmail.fr[/email:35ryisik]   :merci:

----------


## rené la taupe

demande envoye

----------


## phildo

à Jenny ;   je n'ai pas reçu la demande, il faut prendre la 1ère dominique anclin , pas celle où c'est marqué 7... car ce n'est plus la bonne

----------


## jenny02

Et la est ce que tu as reçu?

----------


## rené la taupe

Merci et ensuite pour la video ?

----------


## phildo

j'ai expliqué que j'ai su la mettre sur mon fb, car je ne sais pas faire autrement , alors soit on fait une demande ami , soit je peux l'envoyer par mail.

 c'est tout ce que je peux faire et croyez moi , vu mon niveau , c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## phildo

non jenny toujours pas, je vous donne mon mail envoyez moi un message et je vous envoie la vidéo de cette façon là 

[email=dominiqueanclin@gmail.com:1l88u069]dominiqueanclin@gmail.com[/email:1l88u069]

----------


## jenny02

Envoyé.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## phildo

bonne nouvelle , mon système a marché et jenny a pu voir la vidéo , ouf !

----------


## jenny02

Oui oui c'est un regal cette vidéo ça fait plaisir de le voir comme cela...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

Je veux bien avoir l'émission par mail :

[email=igloochinook@skynet.be:lbt82376]igloochinook@skynet.be[/email:lbt82376]

Je l'ai enregistrée sur cassette vidéo (eh oui, je ne me suis pas encore reconvertie pour les DVD   :bouletjour:   ::   ) mais j'aimerais l'envoyer par mail à mes contacts    ::  

Merci phildo !!!

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   je veux bien aussi la recevoir par mail... [email=fran.malcurat@hotmail.fr:lfvn92ej]fran.malcurat@hotmail.fr[/email:lfvn92ej]

----------


## esiocnarf

:hein2:  peux tu le mettra aussi sur le lien face book du refuge??
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Refuge-de ... 38?ref=sgm

----------


## phildo

bon, là je viens de créer mon compte you tube , comme une grande! et pour l'instant çà charge, il faut 260 mn . si je réussis , je boirai un petit coup à notre santé.  

     que d'efforts pour moi sur une journée, et dire que c'est si facile pour d'autres!

----------


## esiocnarf

ça sera tout juste l'heure de l'apéro!!!!    ::   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## phildo

non trop tard pour l'apéro , car là il est seulement à 30% de charge.

----------


## poppo

Je t'ai envoyé mon mail et une demande d'ami    :Embarrassment: k:  Phildo.

D'ailleurs   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  pour tous tes efforts!!

----------


## esiocnarf

ce sera pour l'apéro de demain.... si ça continue   :lol2: 

 je sais.. c'est long à charger.. et puis après faut attendre la mise en ligne.....    ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Me suis juste entrevu...je travaillais pendant la diffusion, ma patiente n'en revenais pas de me voir à la télé et à côté d'elle!si qq1 peut m'envoyer la vidéo!Maman Goupilest radieuse sur cette vidéo!

----------


## phildo

euréka ! c'est pas rien mais çà y est c'est sur you tube  , titre=   goupil, 30 millions d'amis 7 mai 2011.

  çà marche car j'ai vérifié avant de vous le dire .........je vais bien dormir!!!

----------


## celine33

lien direct   ::  

merci phildo pour la vidéo 

[flash=425,350:xoikqt6x]http://www.youtube.com/v/0bo812rsX3c[/flash:xoikqt6x]

----------


## capucine2345

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 

J'avais loupé juste le début et la pauvre NALA   :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2: 
Mais j'ai de nouveau regardé la suite avec autant d'émotion 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    Martine et son équipe    ::

----------

Merci

----------


## VeroToulouse

Merci pour Goupil et tous les autres. Un câlin à Nalla qui surveille tout d'où elle est, avec son tendre regard... Le film est très beau.    ::

----------


## Fracalossi

Quelle belle preuve de joie de vivre et de solidarité...merci pour le lien vidéo

----------


## galmiche

:merci:  :merci:

----------


## Coline54

Merci beaucoup pour la vidéo et merci a maman Goupil et Fabrice pour les soins du petit bout
 ::   Nala repose en paix et veilles sur ta famille de 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Céline.. je l'ai envoyée à tous mes correspondants qui ne l'avait pas vue!!!!    :Embarrassment: k: 

La prochaine fois, ce sera uniquement le refuge!    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

:Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tresgos

merci a vous tous
a maman goupil, charmante et qui est a l origine de nombreuses adhésions masculines pour la pa
Nalla est heureuse de vous voir et fière de sa maman,,,,,,,,,,,,
bonne route au petit,,,,



 :amour:

----------


## souris82

bonjour,
j'avais enregistre l'emission et j'ai enfin eu le temps de la visionner   ::   ::   ::  

superbe reportage, petit goupil a l'air d'etre un sacre filou
maman goupil passe super bien a la tv!! et quelle meute magnifique! On sent tout l'amour qu'elle porte a ses animaux, j'ai verse une petite larme...

et puis j'ai une pensee pour Nala...

----------


## poppo

Comment va Petit Goupil? 
Et maman Goupil?   :bisous3: 
 :merci:

----------


## esiocnarf

le ieux est sans doute qu'elle vous réponde...    ::    je lui  fait part    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## esiocnarf

> le ieux


  ::    je voulais bien entendu dire "le *mieux*..... "  :ange2:

----------


## flossie

magnifique reportage. Petit Goupil est devenu un petit loulou plein de vie et heureux. Encore merci pour lui.

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!

merci beaucoup pour vos efforts pour mettre la vidéo en ligne car pour moi le samedi c'est trappage...   ::  
désolée aussi d'avoir un peu déserté le forum, mais ça ne m'a pas empêcher de penser au petit coeur et à tous ceux qui l'entourent (humain et animaux   ::   )

c'est super de savoir (en attendant de voir) que Goupilou est en pleine forme!!!  
j'espère lire bientôt de ses nouvelles, et en attendant plein de gros bisous à Goupil, maman Goupil et toute l'équipe qui prend bien soin de lui!!!! Bisous à tous les copains de goupil aussi qui ne l'oublions pas attendent un foyer  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
une grosse pensée aussi à Nala et à tous les loulous qui nous ont malheureusement quittés...  :amour: 
Bisous à tous
 ::

----------


## caroline D

Bonjour à tous!

Des nouvelles de Goupil?
J'espère qu'il va bien  :Smile:  
Plein de papouilles à lui!!!

----------


## momo

Oui,quelques nouvelles nous feraient trés plaisir!
Merci.

----------


## momo

Qui pourrait nous donner des nouvelles de bébé GOUPIL SVP?

----------


## ninon

> Qui pourrait nous donner des nouvelles de bébé GOUPIL SVP?


Esocniarf rentre bientôt,les nouvelles fraiches arriveront surement après son retour  ::

----------

Chic! Des nouvelles de notre bébé! Peut-être des photos?

----------


## esiocnarf

Je rentre de vacances.. et je suis bien perturbée avec le nouveau site...   ::  
le temps de comprendre comment ça marche... bref, il va bien falloir que je m'y retrouve!!

 Goupil a eu un petit problème d'escarre sur la tête.. Fracalossi et Maman Goupil continuent leur soins... 
Il est devenu très actif, très protecteur de sa petite famille.. un vrai garçon!!!Maman Goupil n'a pas le temps de s'ennuyer....  ::  

 je vous mettrai des nouvelles photos.. si j'y parviens un jour.....   ::

----------


## Daysie433

si tu veux pour les photos esiocnarf je peux les mettre à ta place et je t'envoie en mp mon adresse mail au cas où tu ne trouverais personne.

merci pour les nouvelles du petit Goupil.

----------


## esiocnarf

Je sais que je peux compter sur toi, Daysie...  mais, j'aimerais tout de même bien savoir, moi aussi.... me servir du nouveau Rescue!!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

Je suis allée au refuge après un mois de vacances.. et....   ::   triste constat..... le refuge est au complet...
voici une vidéo prise cette après midi.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KICtJIL1zns

 pour tit Goupil.. je pense que vous aurez très bientôt une bien bonne nouvelle (à laquelle vous vous attendez tous.. non????   ::  )

----------


## poppo

J'ai regardé la vidéo et oui, malheureusement à nouveau plein....  ::  et Jerry qui attend toujours.......des chats et chatons partout....heureusement qu'au moins ils sont entre des bonnes mains mais rien remplace une famille!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristana54000

que c'est triste !  je vais la diffuser. bises

----------


## momo

Pourrions nous avoir quelques nouvelles de bébé GOUPIL SVP?

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est un véritable petit chameau parait il.....   ::  

 ::  je vous donne des nouvelles fraiches dès mon retour.....

----------


## mofo

je trouve génial la petite vidéo sur le forum !!!!  bien sûr c'est très triste de les voir, mais ça peut faire craquer certaines personnes et accélérer une adoption !!!!  bravo !!!!  ::

----------


## flossie

quelle tristesse de voir tous ces animaux abandonnés

----------


## Daysie433

> c'est un véritable petit chameau parait il.....   
> 
>  je vous donne des nouvelles fraiches dès mon retour.....


bonjour esiocnarf,

des nouvelles de petit Goupil ?? est-il adopté ou pas ??

bonne journée

----------


## esiocnarf

GOUPIL ne s'est toujours pas réinscrite sur le nouveau forum...... mais je pense que je peux vous dire qu'il restera chez elle.

Comment pourrait elle faire autrement????? Papa GOUPIL en est fou.. Tit Goupil lui rend bien.....  ::   ::  

La peau du crâne est extrèmement fragile, il doit porter un chapeau au soleil.. ce qui ne l'empèche pas de jouer comme un fou parait il...   ::  
il lui faut des compagnons pas trop costauds... car comme il aime la bagarre...   ::  un vrai tit mec   ::   ::   il a vite fait de se faire mal....   

alors, pour lui, finalement, tout est bien qui finit bien  ::  

*encore un grand grand MERCI à tous et à 30 millions d'amis*   ::

----------


## Daysie433

ben ça alors quelle  surprise  ::  

mais non, quelle merveilleuse nouvelle pour ce petit coeur, longue et heureuse vie au petit Goupil et sa maman "goupil" et son papa  ::   ::   ::  

je vais vite mettre son post à jour sur mon forum.

----------


## Chinooka

> GOUPIL ne s'est toujours pas réinscrite sur le nouveau forum...... mais je pense que je peux vous dire qu'il restera chez elle.
> 
> Comment pourrait elle faire autrement????? Papa GOUPIL en est fou.. Tit Goupil lui rend bien.....


Ca alors ! j'en suis toute étonnée, je n'aurais jamais cru qu'il serait adopté par la famille Goupil   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

étonnant?? hein????   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Sacré nouvelle.........afin, ..........nouvelle........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## caroline D

C'est super!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Trop contente pour la famille Goupil   ::  
 ::

----------


## Coline54

::  Super nouvelle pour la famille Goupil

----------


## esiocnarf

ce n'était pas une surprise...ben là......   ::  
qui aurait pu l'abandonner à nouveau?????   ::  surement pas GOUPIL....   ::

----------

Vraiment je suis surprise.

----------


## esiocnarf

::  oui, hein??? on est très surpris........   ::

----------


## flossie

je lui souhaite tout le bonheur du monde, il le mérite bien ce petit Goupil

----------


## momo

SVP des nouvelles de bébé GOUPIL qui doit avoir bien changé?

----------


## esiocnarf

Tit Goupil vit très heureux  et choyé chez Maman et Papa GOUPIL ..
D'ailleurs, Maman GOUPIL  adore nous raconter les adorables histoires de Goupilou... 
Hier soir par exemple.. elle me racontait qu'il apporte une petite souris rose au chaton de 3 mois en FA pour qu'il joue... lui met entre les pattes... lui jette un petit peu.... etc... mais regarde furtivement vers Ppa et Mman qui font semblant d'avoir marre d'acheter les tites souris roses à chatons que Goupilou détruit dès qu'on ne le regarde pas...  
C'est un petit filou, intelligent, et vif.. qui peut jouer à la baballe durant des heures..... 
Ppa ne s'en prive pas et joue aussi à la bagarre.. il parait...... 

il s'est même retrouvé  dans l'enclos les lapinous l'autre jour... et bien.. il jouait avec eux!!!!!! 
GOUPIL aime la vie, est ce parce qu'il a failli la perdre????  

en tous les cas, , je peux vous dire, puisque j'étais là.. que  le 1 er jour  de la rencontre entre Tit Goupil brulé et Maman GOUPIL,  les deux savaient qu'ils ne se quitteraient plus jamais.....

----------


## kimkamaouss

J'aime beaucoup ta façon de raconter tout ça, Esiocnarf ^^
Bravo à ses adoptants !!! On aura droit à des chtites photos de son bonheur tout neuf ?  ::

----------


## momo

Merci Esio...ce doit etre folklo de voir tout ce que tu racontes "en vrai".
Des petites photos STP...ce serai tellement encore plus gentil.

----------


## esiocnarf

Depuis le temps que je vous promets...... 
Goupil est venu nous rendre visite tout à l'heure avec Moman GOUPIL et figurez vous qu'il y avait .... des lapins.... ::  




 et regardez!!!!!!  ::  c'est juste pour jouer.... il adooooooore les lapins!!!! 


 j'ai fait une toute petite vidéo.... histoire de....

----------


## momo

Quel plaisir de revoir le petit GOUPIL...MERCI Esio.
Les poils sur sa tete n ont pas repoussés?
Il revient de loin ce petit loulou.

----------


## esiocnarf

non, il faut toujours le tartiner avec la  crème.... la peau est très fragile fine comme du papier cigarette...

----------


## Coline54

J'espère qu'un jour il pourra de nouveau se balader sans sa crème....
En tout cas super la vidéo on voit bien qu'il est plein de vie, merci Esio

----------


## Daysie433

oui c'est une superbe vidéo d'un petit rescapé très mignon dans son petit manteau on dirait un petit marin, caresses à lui et merci de l'avoir sauvé ::

----------


## saphoshiba

trés heureuse que petit goupil est devenu un magnifique loulou plein de vie 
merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles  ::

----------


## Unarawenn

Que je suis heureuse pour lui.

----------


## poppo

Ravie de revoir ce bout de chou, merci! ::

----------


## Daysie433

des nouvelles de ce petit coeur ??  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

le "petit coeur" est toujours aussi filou.. avec sa baballe!!!!! il est adoré, chouchouté..... nous le voyons souvent au refuge avec sa maman..... 
si j'y pense, on fera une petite photo avec ses copains

----------


## Daysie433

merci esiocnarf pour ces bonnes nouvelles, il est complètement guéri à présent ??

nous attendrons donc gentiment les photos  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

guéri, oui.. mais sa peau sur le crane est à nu.... ça ne l'empêche pas d'être superbe..... 
il faut toujours faire attention car il est plein de vie!!!!

----------


## flossie

c'est tout de même un vrai miracle, un vrai bonheur ce petit Goupil

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhh zut, j'ai oublié de le prendre en photo!! il était là tout à l'heure.....  promis.. j'y penserai car il vient souvent ces temps ci...

----------

